# MADRID. The cosmopolitan capital of Spain.



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

*Madrid* is the most populated city in Spain, with its 3,27 million inhabitants and more than 6,5 million in its metropolitan area the metropolis is located in the center of Spain, in the vast Castilian plain at the foot of the mountains.
The main economic center of Spain receives around 10 million visitors per year, 5 million are foreign tourists. Those 5 million come to a cosmopolitan city whose population are from everywhere, the city has been hosting people from all the Spanish regions and also from every corner of the world (officially around 1,3 million foreign immigrants), so it will be hard for you to find a 100% "madrileño", all of us have ancestries elsewhere. The city is known for its open and welcoming character, a tolerant place where you can go to the best gay event worlwide -by "TripOut"- and the (also) massive World Youth Days in few time. Hundreds of museums and galleries (for every styles) are in the shade of the Golden Triangle of Art: Prado Museum, Museo de Arte Reina Sofía and Thyssen-Bornemisza Museum. Mean you're reading this dozens of musicals are offering their show, luxury stores of "Barrio de Salamanca" are competing with cool shops in the nearby district and hundreds of nightclubs are preparing their dance floor for this Tuesday night.
Tourists in Spain often look for beach, if Madrid was a coastal city I'm sure it would be a more famous destination. I think the world has to know that this country is much more than the Mediterranean coast, and Madrid, which was founded in the ninth century (and there are doubts about settlements in the 7th century) and became capital in 1561, can be a very interesting urban jungle.

I don't want to continue writing, if I continued I could be writing for hours. 
If I explain something I'll do it in when I post the pics.

PS: If you see I wrote something wrong in English please, let me know by PM. Thanks.

From 28 January 2013:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Skyline by Ibontxo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Latina y más allá. por AupaMon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

090204_Wally_Lopez_Roberto_19 por Roberto Castaño, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

campo del moro panoramica by s_dd2, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lively Atmosphere in San Andres by Proggie, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Summer afternoon in an area of bars and restaurants located in the old town.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cine Callao by Cesarhdiago, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Scene at Plaza de Callao, one of the hubs of the city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

gran vía - noche by juanpablo.santosrodriguez, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

The first section of Gran Via st. Gula Gula restaurant is in fhasion, famous for its live drag shows.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

011_Orgullo LGTB_Madrid 2010 by Julio Albarrán, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Madrid gay pride.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle Serrano - Madrid by Emilia Brandão, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Preparing Madrid Fashion Night Out.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lanzamiento Qype España por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.

Bar at the roof of Oscar Room Mate Hotel, in Chueca district.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lucha senegalesa en Lavapiés por gaelx, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

palacio de correos by gacabo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.

City hall. Palacio de Cibeles.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

arco de cuchilleros madrid by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

"Arco de Cuchilleros", Cava Baja st. near Plaza Mayor. Old town.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

KDD Festival Año Nuevo Chino 2010 #6 by Jesús Romero, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Chinese New Year in Madrid city center.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Acampada Sol por aidutxi18, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Edificio Telefónica por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr.

Edificio de Telefónica. This building was one of the tallest in Europe in 20s.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Interior de coche serie 5000 del Metro de Madrid, línea 6 por galio, en Flickr.

Madrid metro is, with its around 300 km. of full metro + some tram lines, one of the largest metro systems in the world.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nightlife by James Guppy, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Street near Plaza Mayor, old town.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

164 "Calle Alcalá", "La noche en blanco" by May Escobar, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Calle Alcalá in "Noche en Blanco", cultural sleepless night, with activies until 6 am.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^




Senra said:


> It's a gift. According to Wiki:
> 
> Wikipedia


Yes, from the Egyptian government.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Jean Nouvel ampliación Museo Nacional Centro de Arte Reina Sofía Madrid by losmininos, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Museo Reina Sofia enlargement by Jean Nouvel.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Neon Schweppes by Javier Corbo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.

Views from restaurant in El Corte Ingles (department stores), in Plaza Callao.


----------



## deckard_6 (Mar 16, 2010)

Very interesting selection of photos Pavlemadrid, congrats!


----------



## Jota (Jun 13, 2005)

Pavlemadrid said:


> They transported the temple in a lot of separate pieces by boat from Alejandria and after that they rebuilt it in Madrid. It's all I know, but I'm not a knowledgeable.
> PS: Sorry my bad English.


Debod temple is not from Alexandria. And if you mean they transported it by "boat", there is no sea and no port in Madrid. So, what do you really mean?
Just asking, no offence.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Yes, but the temple travelled from Aswan to Alexandria, from Alexandria to Valencia by boat and from Valencia to Madrid by road.
Traslado del templo a España. Wikipedia.



deckard_6 said:


> Very interesting selection of photos Pavlemadrid, congrats!


Thank you


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Some pics of the rebuilding of the Temple



tindaya said:


>


Great job pavle!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Japan Weekend Madrid by rubenvike, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Japan Weekend Madrid.


----------



## Rotterdam Fascinates (Feb 17, 2011)

The Egyptians have been very generous through history, as I also remember the Luxor Obelisk in Paris.


----------



## jb_nl (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, so this one has the same history as the temple Leiden has. Except that due to the dutch weather the Leiden temple has been rebuilt inside the museum building.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cine Doré by enric archivell, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Cine Doré. National Cinematheque. Really cheap tickets.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Urban Art by enric archivell, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Self Managed social center in Lavapiés, central Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

sauna by xurde, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque Warner Madrid by thecrypt, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Warner Bros Park, Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Breakers en preciados by Vedia, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Calle Preciados.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid. Canalejas square. Spain by Tomas Fano, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Plaza Canalejas.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

tienda10 by uriondo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Movistar flagship store at Gran Vía.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Biblioteca Nacional, Madrid by SamwiseGamgee69, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

National Library, Paseo de Recoletos.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC09055-s by myprofe, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

National holiday in Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Piscina en la azotea del Hotel Emperador by Tonymadrid Photography, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Democracia, los ciudadanos te vigilan! by Foto Pamp, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

15M social movement.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Invisibles by unpatitodegoma, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza Oriente by Javier Huertas, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Plaza de Oriente.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque del Retiro by ctankcycles, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Madrid Retiro Park.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Monumento a Álvaro de Bazán, Plaza de la Villa, Madrid (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Plaza de la Villa, old Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by LdDH, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Torre Picasso.


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

¿What _madrileño_ hasn't ever invited a lover to El Retiro for riding in "las barquitas"? 

By Lauren Linzer (link


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

One of the countless busses powered by hydrogen that run in Madrid.

By InfoBus.Blogspot link

This one is around Gran Via


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CRW_6799 by MnGyver, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Distrito C. Huge Movistar offices.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Coldplay, Plaza de Toros de las Ventas, Madrid by Diariopop (SurferRosa.es), on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

World premiere of the latest album of Coldplay in Las Ventas bullring.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID_051231_MXALX_088 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr. *“©PromoMadrid, author Max Alexander”.* License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

San Silvestre Vallecana, December 31, every year.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_6302.JPG by inthesitymad, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Hippodrome.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hard Rock Cafe - Madrid 7 by Gabriel Longás, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Since 1994.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Iglesia San Manuel y San Benito. Interior by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Iglesia de San Miguel y San Benito, calle Alcalá, near Retiro Park.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Matadero Madrid by Georgia Nicolau, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Nave 16.3 Matadero Madrid. by Matadero Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


Matadero Madrid by Dave Pinter, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Matadero Madrid by Dave Pinter, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Matadero Madrid by Dave Pinter, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.



MataderoMadrid. Biggest (150.000m2) contemporary creation center in the old slaughterhouse.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The Bank of Spain, Madrid by kevinpoh, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Bank of Spain.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mercado de San Miguel by _Andoni, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Mercado de San Miguel (San Miguel Market) at Madrid's old town, close to Plaza Mayor.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1180105 by dm1795, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mezquita M30 by frankblacknoir, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Madrid's main mosque.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bandera gay junto ayuntamiento de Madrid by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

City Hall.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Park space, Madrid Rio by La Citta Vita, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


View of Madrid Rio by La Citta Vita, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


Las fuentes del Manzanares by Slim Ficky, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


En o desde el Puente de Toledo by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Manzanares by _nur, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


En o desde el Puente de Toledo by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Madrid Río. There is a highway under this huge park around the river.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Instituto Nacional de Estadística by tamamico, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

National Institute of Statics.


----------



## Atomicus (Aug 23, 2011)

el palmesano said:


> new chinese year



CUTE!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El congreso de los diputados by qk_monga, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Congress of Deputies before the pedestrianisation of its square.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Against the wind by Ametxa, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Manzanares by _nur, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Madrid Río. There is a highway under this huge park around the river.


this picture reminds me what I been thinking, and it is that the casa de campo need a monument at the end of the funicular...It would be great if they rebuild the kiosko de la musica, but with the doble size haha


PD: comento mucho en los hilos sobre madrid, a ver si algun madrilño comenta en mi hilo de Montevideo, que nunca comenta nadie jaja


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

It would be great, I think many places of this city could be much more famous and recognidez if they had an icon.

 I'll look for that thread of Montevideo.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

26_CIBELES_MUNDIALERA by Sergio Rozas, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


La Selección Española - 6 by Rachel E. Chapman, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.


06_AFICIONADA_MUNDIALERA by Sergio Rozas, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.

World Cup 2010.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Templo de Debod helado [frontal] by netjcmv, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Winter in Templo de Debod.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Oso Panda (crias) by jmiguel.rodriguez, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.

Madrid zoo.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Puerta de Europa by soniacurcialeiro, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Marcha Zombie Madrid 2009 by Pixel y Dixel, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Annual zombie pride.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> It would be great, I think many places of this city could be much more famous and recognidez if they had an icon.
> 
> I'll look for that thread of Montevideo.


we agree 


and thanks!! hehe


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^



Torre de Catalana Occidente, Madrid by spencer77, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Catalana Occidente, Madrid city center.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_5752.JPG by icanteachyouhowtodoit, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


IMG_5597.JPG by icanteachyouhowtodoit, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


IMG_5733.JPG by icanteachyouhowtodoit, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Party at Macumba club, close to CTBA in Chamartin train station.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Segundo gol de Inter by Jorge Luis Perez, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.

Santiago Bernabeu Stadium, Paseo de la Castellana.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

What a wonderful thread! thanks pavlemadrid for your efforts.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ 


La Gran via en rose by lucioluci, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Gran Vía.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

rock 'n roll (El Retiro, Madrid) by manolo guijarro, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Retiro Park.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tai Chi by alvarezperea, on Flickr. License Creative Common. CC BY-NC 2.0.

Tai-chi at Madrid city center's main park: Retiro.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ice Bar Madrid by Jexweber.fotos, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

One of the two icebars in Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

100 años Gran Vía - Madrid-0114 by SimDalom, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.

Birthday of Madrid's "Centro" main street: Gran Vía.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos about Madrid and from this thread :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ 


The Dragon Man > Drum Parade 2009 @ Madrid by Alex Abian (Also on flickr.com/alexabian), on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Drum Parade, for electronic music, Madrid streets every summer.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Un poco de todo en Rock in Rio - Madrid 2008 10169 by VOCES para la conciencia y el desarrollo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.

Amazing Rock in Rio in Madrid.


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these amazing images about the city. It is time to show Madrid as what it really is, a global metropolis far away from some topics and clichés appeared in all kind of movies, series, wathever.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Well, the thread has 4.400 visits (which are not too much), but I think 80% are from Spaniards and immigrants who live in the country -and the Spain lover christos-greece -, not many foreigners have posted here.
But I'll continue looking for "cosmopolitan pics", and it's hard because all of them have to be Creative Commons images.

Greetings.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Patio Maravilla by LEO-ONE, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Patio Maravillas, self-managed social center in Malasaña district, Madrid city center.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Desigual by y entonces, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Teatro Circo Price, Madrid by losmininos, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Teatro Circo Price. Stable circus at central Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

T4 Madrid Barajas by poastro, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Madrid Barajas Airport, terminal 4 by Richard Rogers. 50 million passengers in 2011.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Caballos frente tribunas by jlastras, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - at the Sol by CharlesFred, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Madrid - Looking smart in an Argentinean football shirt by CharlesFred, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Madrid scenes.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mud People Street 'Performers' by thelastminute, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid a great walk at Retiro Park by Two Steps Behind, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.

Retiro Park.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guards, in Madrid by Lance and Erin, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Guards at Madrid Royal Palace.


Looking toward the Gran Via by The AMT, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Calle Alcalá.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you – Gracias. A shop in Madrid HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Antique shop.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

What are u looking at? by Alex Abian (Also on flickr.com/alexabian), on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle by CmdrGravy, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Untitled by Punchyy, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## xinzo (Mar 29, 2007)

Pavlemadrid said:


> ^^
> Well, the thread has 4.400 visits (which are not too much), but I think *80% are from Spaniards* and immigrants who live in the country -and the Spain lover christos-greece -, not many foreigners have posted here.
> But I'll continue looking for "cosmopolitan pics", and it's hard because all of them have to be Creative Commons images.
> 
> Greetings.


It doesn't matter, any kind of promotion is an effort worthing work.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

pinchando en la Maison by inthesitymad, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Shop in TriBall, Malasaña.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Tourists by Let Ideas Compete, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Madrid Alley by Two Steps Behind, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid (3/11) 11-M Memorial Monument WE WERE ALL ON THOSE TRAINS by ruben pulido, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Memorial. 11M trains in Atocha Station.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

5441 MADRID 100 AÑOS DE LA GRAN VIA by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

... y me dejaste el florero. by Javier Sánchez., on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


tres mujeres by Javier Sánchez., on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

morning by Javier Sánchez., on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


todavía no me lo puedo creer by Javier Sánchez., on Flickr. license Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

fiberFauna #2 by Baptiste Pons, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

FIB in Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CentroCentro (Palacio de Cibeles) by madrideducacion.es, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

CentroCentro, Cibeles.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Moncloa, Madrid by ironmanixs, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Moncloa district.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

7570 MADRID PLAZA DE SANTA ANA by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

¿?


0742MADRID PLAZA DE CASCORRO D by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


5914 -1 bolso casette by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

0738MADRID RED DE SAN LUIS D by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


FIJO EN TUS OJOS by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Arquitectura orgánica by SergiooAF, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

expo fotos by juanjolostium, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Anticafe.



Traed a vuestros muertos... by SergiooAF, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Goya district.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hare Krishna by Casacharly, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Bitelchus Bitelchus Bitelchus by SergiooAF, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Breakdancing by CottonThread, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Metro.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain by John Yavuz Can, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chamberí ghost station by Daniel Dionne, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


Andén 0. Antigua Estación de Chamberí 5 by Toni López, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Museum of metro. Old ghost station of Chamberí.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid skyline by davidjlee, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.

Old town seen from cathedral.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID PANORAMA by charly_was_here, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Skyline Sunset by Petits et Maman, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid by Night - Cine Ideal by Truus, Bob & Jan too!, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


IMG_6731.JPG by icanteachyouhowtodoit, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Dos en Madrid by CharlesFred, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Madrid - Domingo en Parque Retiro by CharlesFred, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Moncloa by Roberto GarcÃ*a FadÃ³n, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Moncloa.


Metropolis Building by Dr. Jaus, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Metropolis building.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Teatro Real/Royal theater by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Rotal Theatre. National Opera.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Méndez Álvaro by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. LicenseCreative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Balneario Medina Mayrit by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Arab Baths Medina Mayrit. Madrid's old town.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

the candy store - madrid by Frans & all, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Inmensos by Ferminius, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


frozen fisheye by ferendus, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Madrid SnowZone.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rojo pasión by Ferminius, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Colors by Ferminius, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Metro / Subway / mètro [01] by caravinagre, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


7309 -4 MADRID GRAN VIA by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

74012 MADRID PZA VAZQUEZ DE MELLA N by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


7608 -1 MADRID LAVAPIES PZA CABESTREROS by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


7606 -1 MADRID LAVAPIES by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

7824 MADRID VERBENA DE SAN CAYETANO by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


7987 -1 MADRID VERBENA DE LA PALOMA by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Verbena de la Paloma. 15 August.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Relajado en el Caos by vicisanti, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Relax in the city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

basura electrónica iii by manuelfloresv, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

SIMO Network Madrid.


Little Real Madrid fan boy by giefferre, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Real Madrid fan.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Independance Club by David Domingo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Low Club: Madrid Acid Boys/Dirty Porco Disco by * selector marx, on Flickr. License Creative Comons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Nightclubs in Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Una feria ecuatoriana en Madrid by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.

Ecuadorian party at Casa de Campo.


Untitled by borjugon, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Madrid market.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Panorama urbano by albertosanfer, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Schweppes - Pza. de Callao (Madrid) by rromer, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Bonkey (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice pics PavleMadrid, thanks. I follow you're series with extra interest since I'll go to *Madrid* this year at the end of July. I'll stay at Senator Gran Via Hotel (Gran Vía, 21, 01.Centro). Do you know this area, is it a good choice to stay?


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, it's a good place, it's exactly in the street you can see in the last pic! But it's doesn't appear on this pic, the street is quite long.
Your hotel is very close to the gay and cool district of Chueca and the bohemian and nocturnal district of Malasaña, it's on Gran Vía so it's very well located. But you don't have to get surprised if you see prostitutes in Calle Montera (Senator is at the intersection of Gran Vía and this street), this is home of prostitution, sex shops, tatto and piercing shops and mini-casinos.

PS: This thread is for Madrid lifestlyle (although there are some pictures of architecture), there is another thread only for architecture in this subthread which is filled of fantastic photos.


----------



## Bonkey (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks fo your reply and tips. How funny that it's located in the street at your last pic!! I didn't know that (the street looks vey urban, which I like). I'll check out the architecture section later. Thanks again.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

5441 MADRID 100 AÑOS DE LA GRAN VIA by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

San Isidro city holiday.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"Vogue Fashion Night Out" 2011, Madrid. by Tonymadrid Photography, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Fashion Victim by Víctor Roblas, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Olvidados - Madrid by Víctor Roblas, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Sad picture.


Vista del Palacio real/Royal Palace view by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Royal Palace, biggest palace in Western Europe.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

FotoLab Mobile - UnderGround by Víctor Roblas, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Isolée by alvy, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Isolee delicatessen market and bar.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

photo essay, Fashion Show..the outside by lawmoment, on Flickr. Licenser Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Old Madrid - La Catedral by caribb, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Desfile orgullo gay 2009 by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Golf Master de Madrid by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tren Ligero by Mad-King, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Plaza de la cibeles nevada by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Si, estoy en Chueca, y que! by Tonymadrid Photography, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Navidad en plaza de Chueca, Madrid by Huahe, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm gay and I ♥ love it by Brocco Lee, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Orgullo Gay 2009 Madrid by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

5620 MADRID PLAZA VAZQUEZ DE MEYA HOTEL OSCAR by druidabruxux, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Las rozas village by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Hotel Puerta de América by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Roof-Nightclub.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lavapies by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Un horizonte de Lavapies by Jose.Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Lavapiés district, old town.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Flor de Lavapiés (8/8/2010) by tabacaleralavapies, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Self-managed social center in an old factory of Lavapiés.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Por Lavapies by zokete, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Apartment View by uitdragerij, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The Bench Sitters by uitdragerij, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.

Plaza de España.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID_060722_MXALX_047 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.. ©PromoMadrid, author Max Alexander.


MADRID_060520_MXALX_030 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0. ©PromoMadrid, author Max Alexander.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID_060310_MXALX_105 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0. ©PromoMadrid, author Max Alexander.


MADRID_051005_MXALX_091 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0. ©PromoMadrid, autor Max Alexander.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID_100110_UDCI_011 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0. ©PromoMadrid, author Alfredo Urdaci.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID_060626_MXALX_006 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0. ©PromoMadrid, author Max Alexander.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vista de la plaza cibeles de noche/night view of the Plaza Cibeles by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vistas de Madrid (III) by Kilian Arjona, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Views from Madrid surroundings.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

la compra by Tonymadrid Photography, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Malasaña biker by Tonymadrid Photography, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm really impressed of these variated pics of Madrid urban life. *Pavle*, you're making an amazing work posting them here.

You have known to show us the vibrant side of the city. It's a pleasure visiting this thread.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thanks! I'm working very hard  There are much more pics on Flickr but most of them have their rights deserved, so finding out free pics is getting really hard.

Thanks again. 
Greetings.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The Last Cowboy by PulsarÃ*n, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


schweppes by Javier Sánchez., on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Callao by Javier Corbo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.


La sonrisa de Callao (Sepia) by Arguez, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Volar es tan fácil! by Foto Pamp, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Huertas by Domingo556, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Dia del Genocicio español by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.

Spanish National holiday.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_October2009-18 by Kongevold, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


La Latina by Ibontxo, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Croché Cafetín by kozumel, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-ND 2.0.


Queens Of The Stone Age - La Riviera (Madrid) el 15/02/2008 by feiticeira_org, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

La Riviera club.


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

I Love you Madrid!! One of the best places for living in the whole world!!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^


----------



## epicentro (May 11, 2008)

*i LOVE yOU, MaDRiD!*

Madrid, how much I miss you, see you next summer!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, amazing updates from Madrid! :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thanks


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Paso de cebra, paso de todo. by Roberto García Fadón, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Highway to Hell by RaidersLight, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Más difícil todavía by matutino!, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


15 April 2010 · in a concert by tripu, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Huertas by sincretic, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

cafeteria CBA by miniOnion, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


Arpa by hgomezherrero, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle by Juan F. Torres, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.

Madrid suburb.


"La luz que brilla con el doble de intensidad dura la mitad de tiempo. Y tú has brillado con mucha intensidad, Roy." by de Fatto, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

24_En_El_Jardin by Sergio Rozas, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Impressed by Guernica by rogiro, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Sky & Roofs by Don Pableras, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Desfile Orgullo Gay 2010 by Brocco Lee, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


heaven in a mug, madrid by atlases, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

San Blas por Olmo Calvo, en Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.

San Blas district, Madrid outskirts.


El mafioso...  por Nuria M. Alonso, en Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

Madrid Gamefest.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Via by cuellar, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Safari Madrid by mcortes84, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

By "alvaro", on www.urbanity.es


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Espectáculo Toro Viriato en el #Carnaval de #Madrid 2012 por hotcreatividad &..., en Flickr


Sin título por Carlos San Gil, en Flickr


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Cabalgata de Reyes 2010 en Madrid por Jexweber.fotos, en Flickr


Cabalgata de Reyes 2010 en Madrid por Jexweber.fotos, en Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

¡Invasor! by hgomezherrero, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Guy by enric archivell, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Practicando con la espada by machbel, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


Run. Stop. Stroll. Bike. by carolinamadruga, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Angoli di Madrid by elen.merlika, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


" Madrid : Snapshots : Early February 2012 " by UggBoy♥UggGirl [ PHOTO // WORLD // TRAVEL ], on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

WV Golf VR32 by simbiosc, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


Gran Vía by rafallg, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.


----------



## CityRunners (Feb 22, 2012)

Amazing thread and city! Madrid needs more people like Pavelmadrid


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, lovely pics of Madrid....:cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thanks! 


CityRunners said:


> Amazing thread and city! Madrid needs more people like Pavelmadrid


 Thank you


----------



## the Gunner (Feb 23, 2011)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Puente de la Arganzuela en el Parque Madrid Río by albertosanfer, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.
> 
> 
> Puente monumental de Perrault - Madrid Río by andres_colmen, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.
> ...


please tell where eqactly it is? Trying to find this on map but no results,,,,


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Mmm, you can't see it on the Google Maps satellite images because it was not built yet when they were taken.
Aprox: 40º 23' 50.00 N 3º 42' 34.00 W


----------



## eu (Oct 23, 2004)

It's on the Manzanares river, near the Parque de la Arganzuela:

http://maps.google.fr/maps?q=Parque...la+Arganzuela,+28005+Madrid,+Espagne&t=h&z=16

Edit: Pavle is faster than me.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
 For few seconds!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ciudad Universitaria (rain mode) (horizontal) by Imrishale, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.

"University City" of Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Punk by Ramón Peco, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


España by Ramón Peco, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Out of place / Fuera de lugar by . SantiMB ., on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Total vice / Vicio total by . SantiMB ., on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Who You Gonna Call ? by Señor Hans, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-ND 2.0.


Madrid -Palacio Real noche by ferlomu, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC-SA 2.0.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Museo del Bonsai, Jardín Japonés, Alcobendas, Madrid, España by publikaccion.es, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lectora by d_lazaro, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Anuncio en la parada de metro de chueca by Sonicraver, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" This Is Madrid, This Is The Capital Of Spain " by UggBoy♥UggGirl [ PHOTO // WORLD // TRAVEL ], on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

KDD Fotográfica en Madrid 2 by Antonio Tajuelo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cuevas de Luis Candelas by Lupe Clemente, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CRW_6548 by MnGyver, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Empleadas Domesticas by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

muerto by CreatiVegan.net, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" Majestic Hospitality on Hermosilla 2 [ With the Hard Rock Cafe facing Plaza de Colon : Paseo de la Castellana : Calle Serrano ] in the heart of Madrid " by UggBoy♥UggGirl [ PHOTO // WORLD // TRAVEL ], on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Carretera de Castilla by R.Duran, on Flickr.


glazed (and smoking) by carolinamadruga, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran vía by rauladefez, on Flickr.


Gran Via (2) by rubenvike, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

1+1 by dMad-Photo, on Flickr.


Compañero fiel by dMad-Photo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fucking por Brocco Lee, en Flickr.


catedral1 por olgaberrios, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys by enric archivell, on Flickr.


Faro de Moncloa y Torre Museo de América. Madrid by emeritense, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Centro Comercial Principe Pío by Ricardo Ricote RodrÃ*guez, on Flickr.


Palacio Real desde campo del moro by darkomen, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gente, El Rastro Madrid by fotos paGoda (http://ppinacho.me) Pedro Pinacho D., on Flickr.


RB by Salva MallorcaRiders, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Metro Pipe by Salva MallorcaRiders, on Flickr.


Alvaro de la Camara by Salva MallorcaRiders, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nuevos Ministerios by raul-fotografia (off durante unas semanas), on Flickr.


supongamos que ando por Madrid by raul-fotografia (off durante unas semanas), on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Vía by d_lazaro, on Flickr.


man and newspaper by raul-fotografia (off durante unas semanas), on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

4 años en flickr: 2.554 fotografias y 245.619 visitas by raul-fotografia (off durante unas semanas), on Flickr.


Start Wars fans by machbel, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La cara oculta de Madrid by Begoña Campo González, on Flickr.


Teatro Circo Price, Madrid by losmininos, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Canal de Isabel II by enric archivell, on Flickr.


El recinto by inthesitymad, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

all... by... my.... se-e-elf - square by carolinamadruga, on Flickr.


Apocalipsis Now by Ana Botella Crew, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hostias que MORBAZO! by Roberto García Fadón, on Flickr.


Love Madrid! by Let Ideas Compete, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid gay pride festival by Elbert Foo, on Flickr.


" Madrid : Snapshots : Early February 2012 " by UggBoy♥UggGirl [ PHOTO // WORLD // TRAVEL ], on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid ''Moderno(1)''Barrio de la Guindalera by Florentino Sánchez, on Flickr.


fiberFauna #1 by Baptiste Pons, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Karizma Is Playing House by OMARPHOTOWORLD, on Flickr.


" This Is Madrid, This Is The Capital Of Spain " by UggBoyâ™¥UggGirl [ PHOTO // WORLD // TRAVEL ], on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chueca 2006 by Punki , on Flickr.


adónde nos lleva este tren? │ where takes us this train? by jesuscm, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Yellow bag by cbascaran, on Flickr.


Más obra, menos arte (by 3ttman) by cbascaran, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Street performers by cbascaran, on Flickr.


Madrid, reflection & strike by cbascaran, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by cbascaran, on Flickr.


Boamistura by cbascaran, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by cbascaran, on Flickr.


Untitled by cbascaran, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Blowing smoke by cbascaran, on Flickr.


Corrala by cbascaran, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Audi A1 by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, on Flickr.


The hours by cbascaran, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

One evening in a hotel for rich people who spend $ 50 on a freakin' cocktail... by Miss Loisy, on Flickr.


Perro mendigo by Gerard Girbes, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rush by kozumel, on Flickr.


Mi móvil, mi vida by fmunozfo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Callao, Madrid (España) by Ismael Santana, on Flickr.


Untitled by rustedbox, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El rugir de la bestia. by Roberto García Fadón, on Flickr.


Castellana by enric archivell, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ginc&tonic by Javier Corbo, on Flickr.


Llamando a casa - Calling home by paulwb, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Diangudi by r2hox, on Flickr.


Madrid Real by d_lazaro, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Fashion Week = Cibeles by besos y flores, on Flickr.


ARCOmadrid 048 DJ Spooky by watz, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lavapies Festival.  by TBenZ, on Flickr.


Madre e hija by nachorodriguezphoto, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Manos arriba by soyignatius, on Flickr.


IMG_1683 by cafeina, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_3194517 by Cibernya, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Labonata by Yukino Miyazawa, on Flickr.


Untitled by lady in the radiator, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2009-07-04 Madrid, Sevilla, Gay Pride, Gay Pride 16 by Roy Stead, on Flickr.


PeggySue-8 by luisete, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

00MADRIDBOLLYWOOD2012 156 -1 by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


La Cibeles iluminada de verde por el día de San Patricio 2012 by Jexweber.fotos, on Flickr.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

great pics pavle!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Instantes by Roberto Lazo, on Flickr.


Guardia Real by Contando Estrelas, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid 09 by antoine louis, on Flickr.


Madrid Río by sm4rt2, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mojitos en el Imperfecto by Yukino Miyazawa, on Flickr.


Madrid, Marzo 2012 by warein.holgado, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2018 by Neil Weightman, on Flickr.


night in chueca, madrid by bartek/yetseen, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Atardecer desde el Cerro by M Moraleda, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid sightseeing VI by oyombee, on Flickr.


2581-Templo de Debod (Madrid) by jl.cernadas, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

el_emilio_y_la_natalia por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr.


Plaza de Callao por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


Capitol y Palacio de la Prensa por JRxpo, en Flickr..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful....:cheers2:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> el_emilio_y_la_natalia por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr.


great picture!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Metro por razbarabanilo, en Flickr.


Madrid por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

espumarajos by theyedropper´s world, on Flickr.


@ Madrid by adriagarcia, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Social housing in Carabanchel by dosmasuno arquitectos by Theo W L Jones, on Flickr.


La Gran Vía de noche by N i c o_, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Party! > Drum Parade 2009 @ Madrid by Alex Abian (Also on flickr.com/alexabian), on Flickr.


24 Social Housing by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Dimfest V by sancocho.com webzine, on Flickr.


2488-Cuatro Torres en La Castellana (Madrid) by jl.cernadas, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vista desde la Basílica de San Francisco el Grande by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Gran Via 4 por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


Chaos urbain - Urban Chaos, Madrid por blafond, en Flickr.


----------



## LaDyMaRTa (Jan 3, 2008)

......


----------



## Acosta (Jan 15, 2012)

AWESOME thread. Madrid've got a wonderful lifestyle. Damn I miss that city. =/ I've seen all those pages cause it deserves.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you, I hope you liked all the pics 



LaDyMaRTa said:


> Madrid.. Me mata <3


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

EC-KTG RTO by wicho, on Flickr.


Madrid_abril12 by Mc Lucas, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Entre les mûrs by Trafalgar Lio, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid by Juska Wendland, on Flickr.


X2 by Javier Corbo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid by colladoman, on Flickr.


Urban Girl by Javier Corbo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Reflejo de la Cabeza de Ariatna by Florentino Sánchez, on Flickr.


8574 -1MADRID DESDE PARQUE LINEAL DEL MANZANARES by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Rio_09 by mark bentley photography, on Flickr.


el andar calles y hacer negocio by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2094MADRID LA MORALEJA D by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


Madrid se despierta 1 by garpa.net, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

House on Haunted Hill - Torrelodones by Raúl A., on Flickr.


Perfil de Madrid, bandada de pájaros a la izquierda by racatumba, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La vuelta a casa by Alexander Supertramp *FLICKR NO ES VIDEO*, on Flickr.


Libros de viejo by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid by Federico Romero, on Flickr.


0019 -1 MADRID MEJORADA DEL CAMPO LA CATEDRAL DE JUSTO GALLEGO by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La vida como una carcel by G. Bermejo, on Flickr.


bus station by Marcos Fernandez Diaz, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Torres junto a la vía del tren en Mendez Alvaro by Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, on Flickr.


callejon by Cltn, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle de Alfonso XII, Madrid by Oliver Twist and Shout, on Flickr.


ABC Serrano by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Recuerdos by Javier Corbo, on Flickr.


2610-Edificio Metropolis en la Gran Via y Calle Alcala (Madrid) by jl.cernadas, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Real Madrid Campeón de Liga 2011-2012 by CristinaBarroso, on Flickr.


Estadio Santiago Bernabéu by rromer, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

paisaje urbano by Javier Corbo, on Flickr.


La sombrilla by escael, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

000067 by Paulo Albuquerque, on Flickr.


Gelateria La Romana by Yukino Miyazawa, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chagall - Fundación Caja Madrid by Yukino Miyazawa, on Flickr.


JALX12X02-1322 by The Animal Day F, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Reflections by Javier Corbo, on Flickr.


Llaves by Javier Corbo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

JALX12X01-ACTO PANCARTAS MADRID - 18-07-2010_DSF6310 by The Animal Day F, on Flickr.


JALX12X01-IGUALDAD ANIMAL - ACTO PANCARTAS MADRID - 2010-08-15_DSF0773 by The Animal Day F, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Aguirre insta a "defender siempre" la libertad y la soberanía nacional de España (02 mayo 2012) by Comunidad de Madrid, on Flickr.


Aguirre honra a los 43 "ejemplares patriotas" que dieron su vida por la libertad y por España en la rebelión del Dos de Mayo de 1808 (02 mayo 2012) by Comunidad de Madrid, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Marzo 2012 by warein.holgado, on Flickr.


Untitled by crlsblnc, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Skyline Madrid by dcarrero, on Flickr.


Ernie's Station-1 by luisete, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Toman el sol by Carlos Caicedo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Peluquería en Lavapiés by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


Polígono industrial de Fuenlabrada by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Barrio de Latina by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


Templo Budista de Madrid by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Templo Budista de Madrid by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


Templo Budista de Madrid by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Colegio Nuestra Señora de La Paloma by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


Colegio Nuestra Señora de La Paloma by Olmo Calvo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Marcha - VivAmérica 2010 by Casa de AmÃ©rica, on Flickr.


Los hermanos Calatrava, ¿no? by felicemcc, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

SOL, Madrid - Mayo 2011 by dMad-Photo, on Flickr.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Los hermanos Calatrava, ¿no? by felicemcc, on Flickr.


hno:

uke:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
He's not extreme right people, in any case he has a left ideology ("Heavies de la Gran Vía", you can find videos on the net). I think you are confused because of the image, but they're not like they look in that pic.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

he has a esvastica, so he can't be from a left ideology...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it's a crossed out swastika, if you don't believe me look for the videos on the net, they're not extreme right people, for sure.

In any case I'm trying to show all the faces of the city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Gay Pride -20100703-210242 by .:fotomaf:., on Flickr.


pasarela costello, madrid by alepuz, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Isolée by alvy, on Flickr.


Madrid - at the Sol by CharlesFred, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Art Nouveau? by CharlesFred, on Flickr.


Madrid - crossing the street by CharlesFred, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

el castizo by Ana V. Francés, on Flickr.


IMG_5517.JPG by icanteachyouhowtodoit, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

yogurinha borova dressed with ISSEY MIYAKE CLOTHES by BLOODYGOLD by YOGURINHA BOROVA, on Flickr.


Individualities / Individualidades by . SantiMB ., on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Pato by Marta Medel, on Flickr.


Feria de San Isidro by Cosmovisión, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

01 MMMM by Santiago Ochoa, on Flickr.


IMG_5091 by Maradentro_, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_5103 by Maradentro_, on Flickr.


The Lion King by Maradentro_, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, desde la Casa de Campo by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr.


Madrid, desde la Casa de Campo by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Compras by Daquella manera, on Flickr.


090204_Deejaymags_fiesta_general_Robe_050 by Roberto Castaño, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

COMO CAIA.... by DsanBoni, on Flickr.


Metro de Madrid by gaelx, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tan ricamente... (II) by gvisoc, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

O'Donell-Casa Árabe by Luis.FernÃ¡ndez, on Flickr.


Едят в ресторане русский. by Luis.FernÃ¡ndez, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2011-0371-BR by elfer, on Flickr.


Suburb Madrid by vicox01, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Speeding up at Jarama's Circuit by kozumel, on Flickr.


VA EL METRO....LA NEVADA EN RIVAS VACIAMADRID by DsanBoni, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Santa Monica Church by Wojtek Gurak, on Flickr.


Osos Rivas Jr.-Murcia Cobras Jr. by Catalina Gracia Saavedra, on Flickr.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Excelentes fotos Pavlemadrid.

Es increíble que la Iglesia de Santa Monica sea efectivamente una iglesia con ese diseño :nuts:


Saludos


.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Realmente sí, tiene un diseño espectacular.

Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Street Photography, Barrio de Salamanca, Madrid (2010-09-09) by publikaccion.es, on Flickr.


Barrio de Salamanca by Yukino Miyazawa, on Flickr.


----------



## Acosta (Jan 15, 2012)

Such a beautiful city, specially in fall-winter.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hombre entre los árboles by inthesitymad, on Flickr.


madrid-llamita-2011 by burningmax, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Acosta said:


> Such a beautiful city, specially in fall-winter.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid-llamita-2011 by burningmax, on Flickr.


IMG_2581 by Alcosanse15m, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bienvenida en Puerta Alcala, Fot. Hanna Grabowska by Madrid2011jmj, on Flickr.


dámelo tó by CreatiVegan.net, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Pirata by vcuevas, on Flickr.


Marcha Sur subiendo Atocha by vcuevas, on Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Alto! by vcuevas, on Flickr.


#12M15M / no tenemos miedo by César., on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by the real duluoz, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mad rain - V by r2hox, on Flickr.


Interior Palacio de Gaviria by Florentino Sánchez, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fashion Air Trip Madrid by weibi, on Flickr.


Fashion Air Trip Madrid by weibi, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

tienda de diseño fashion by Turismo Madrid, on Flickr.


Magenta Fashion a la totalite by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Fashion Air Trip by weibi, on Flickr.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:Is that the pope in the gay prade???


----------



## TrabaSMThin05 (Jul 17, 2010)

^^LOL no it's not, and believe me I wouldn't mind if the pope was visiting a gay parade (he could enjoy it maybe XD) that was one of those weird "days of christianity" that take part in a city every year (which happened to be Madrid on 2011). Generally when you see such an amount of people on the streets of Madrid, it's because of gay parades or cause of soccer celebrations. By the way, you made my day with that coment, from my agnostic point of view it was funny "as hell" LOL, thank's you for the laughs.

PS: I'm not trying to disrespect you or anything like that, your doubt was totally understandable, but for me, the ideas mixing in my brain after reading you, were hilarious


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^:banana::banana:I too laughed when I saw that mix of pix. I'am glad you liked!!!!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

What a beautifle and amazing city! I hope I will visit it soon.. or maybe live there one day


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
I hope you come here and enjoy Madrid 



midrise said:


> mg:Is that the pope in the gay prade???


 It was the WYD.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rob Halford por dr_zoidberg, en Flickr.


Madrid Tapas por sanfamedia.com, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio Real Madrid por sanfamedia.com, en Flickr.


View from Madrid City Hall por MachallePhotos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por humbertomoreno, en Flickr.


Roger Federer vs Tomas Berdych por blogpocket, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_1962 por Victoria Deluxe, en Flickr.


aniversario 15m (iv) por bachmont, en Flickr.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Madrid Tapas por sanfamedia.com, en Flickr.


^^ :drool:


.


----------



## 8th Street Tavern (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting. Is American Football big in Spain? I know the NFL has been trying to showcase their game more in Europe. In fact, I know they want to grow the sport more over there as well. On my visit to Madrid last October, I was in a bar that was pretty packed with people watching NFL games. It seemed like there was some appeal from what I saw.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

looking at that array of tapas makes my stomach growl...nice pics by the way.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tatito said:


> ^^ :drool:
> 
> 
> .





Linguine said:


> looking at that array of tapas makes my stomach growl...nice pics by the way.






8th Street Tavern said:


> Interesting. Is American Football big in Spain? I know the NFL has been trying to showcase their game more in Europe. In fact, I know they want to grow the sport more over there as well. On my visit to Madrid last October, I was in a bar that was pretty packed with people watching NFL games. It seemed like there was some appeal from what I saw.


Not really, rugby and American Football are (often) only followed in the Anglosaxon envorinments: Irish pubs, American restaurants or British schools. Few people watch it, but they're known sports, in fact there are some fields in Madrid metro.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Malabarista 15M by Quedalapalabra, on Flickr.


Madrid Typography by enric archivell, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid by Jeremy M Farmer, on Flickr.


J201205_393 by chuckp, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

15-M 059 by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


033 MADRID PLAZA DE ORIENTE by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DNT2012 10 por Alberto Fernández, en Flickr.


Daniel, Madrid-Barajas Airport por GordonsPictures, en Flickr.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Topico brilhante Pavle..


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

OBRRRRIGADO


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Larita II por Álvaro Herraiz San Martín, en Flickr.


Madrid Joggers by Toledo Arch por tablazone, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


- 60 anni della V e s p a - por vecinodelquinto!, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Acordeonista por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


Hamburguesa Queens al punto por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bandera por albertosanfer, en Flickr.


96-Madrid nuit por sahib.eric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

74-Madrid Musée Sorolla por sahib.eric, en Flickr.


40-Madrid Les Arènes por sahib.eric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

16-Madrid por sahib.eric, en Flickr.


100-Madrid visite royale por sahib.eric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

47-Madrid por sahib.eric, en Flickr.


52-Madrid Monasterio de la Encarnacion por sahib.eric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Desde el Puente de Segovia. por Luis.Fernández, en Flickr.


la cita por Ukis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

anti-café, la salita por Ukis, en Flickr.


Trompetista. por Luis.FernÃ¡ndez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Arenal. por Luis.Fernández, en Flickr.


Me tiene en vilo. por Luis.Fernández, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Supertapa por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Asaltos de la danza. Día Internacional de la Danza, 2011 por Museo Reina SofÃ*a, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled por TynanDeBold, en Flickr.


Madrid por mysterymoor, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Scaters por J.GascÃ³, en Flickr.


Gran Vía por J.GascÃ³, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

biciclitéate madrid_1 II por troita_<><, en Flickr.


tocando fondo por Arguez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

graffiti #010 (C/ de la Palma, une promenade) por arinspunk, en Flickr.


madridbajo por samuelsanchezoria, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Misterioso por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


00DG9 MADRID MADRID RIO por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bonitas fotos


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Gracias


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID_051019_MXALX_079 por PromoMadrid, en Flickr.


MADRID_051116_MXALX_041 por PromoMadrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por FerdiFliker, en Flickr.


Madrid por Federico Romero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Federico Romero, en Flickr.


Ministerio del Aire por Florentino Sánchez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Hotel por andrewarchy, en Flickr.


Día 69 por ogme, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled por crlsblnc, en Flickr.


ardilla -squirrel por miguelandresen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mopeds & graffiti - Madrid por Red Spike's Photos, en Flickr.


Gran Via por y entonces, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled por jpcegarram, en Flickr.


Untitled por jpcegarram, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

tapas de todo el mundo por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Madrid por CoreForce, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Boda por hermenpaca, en Flickr.


04.Modelo de Respuesta Polar (OCT2010) por elDEANTÃ‰MANO, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

00 MADRID 3507 TIRSO DE MOLINA N by druidabruxux, on Flickr


aquella manifestación by Arguez, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2733 by Edvill, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

photostream 357 por rreichle, en Flickr.


Zoo Madrid por kikeland68, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Nicai Flickr, en Flickr.


CA2M 2011 - Picnic Sessions. Felix Kubin (Foto:22/35) por CA2M, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El Retiro, Madrid by Luisonen, on Flickr.


Pace - Paz by gabriella.paolini, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gogo Dancers by ced2myt, on Flickr.


MADRID_051027_MXALX_010 by PromoMadrid, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Santa Maria de Caná de noche por R.Duran, en Flickr.


carlinhos_brown_madrid_2005_07987 por juantomas.garcia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de los Cubos por Fernando Carmona Gonzalez, en Flickr.


Cocktail por cuellar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

standing around the Prado por van Ort, en Flickr.


First-floor por PR®, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MNCARS por Daquella manera, en Flickr.


I love Madrid por Daquella manera, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bingo por Daquella manera, en Flickr.


Plaza de Castilla, torres Kio (panorama) por Xosé Castro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por pelotilla, en Flickr.


XVIII Fiesta de la Trashumancia en Madrid por Unión de Pequeños Agricultores y Ganaderos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle del Rollo por Txema Campillo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2221.JPG por LosAnheles, en Flickr.


Madrid Botero por Proggie, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Abba por Javier Sánchez., en Flickr.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Some pictures of fbc in flickr.


Thanks for your pictures too, Paule.



potipoti said:


> más fotos del mismo fotógrafo (creo que son del mismo)





potipoti said:


> de Facebook


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Amazing... thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La compañia por escael, en Flickr.


Amanecer en El Retiro por Miki Maisam, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nationa Geographic Store Madrid por Colombia Travel, en Flickr.


Untitled por crlsblnc, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Motorpsycho - Arena (Madrid) el 23/05/2012 por feiticeira_org, en Flickr.


Madrid Rooftops por Francisco Diez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Barajas Airport 2 por Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits, en Flickr.


Plaza de España por CoreForce, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Jazz in Madrid por Casey Fox, en Flickr.


medieval town 8 por Salvatore G2, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Río por myprofe, en Flickr.


gradas por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_mayo2012 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Madrid_mayo2012 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_ por esteban.sanin, en Flickr.


Madrid-135.jpg por sinsistema, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid-139.jpg por sinsistema, en Flickr.


Madrid-10.jpg por sinsistema, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Charmartin por jovike, en Flickr.


Bristol Bar-3 por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1030250 por jlastras, en Flickr.


P1030301 por jlastras, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La vida podría ser de color Rosa - III por r2hox, en Flickr.


Carbones 13 por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Athletic!! por Marooned, en Flickr.


Primavera POP 2012 por Primavera Pop_40 Principales, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Manzana por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Marché San Miguel por vincen-t, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Marché San Miguel por vincen-t, en Flickr.


Chris por Manfredi R. , en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Crystal Palace – Palacio de Cristal, Parque del Retiro, Madrid, HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread will never make me tired. I love all these faces of the cosmopolitan Madrid. Madrid is the truly city than never sleeps.

One more time, I am grateful for your work, *pavlemadrid*.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you for posting again! There are not many comments so it's great when I can read something about the photos 
In any case I can see how the visits are rising, now 30.000!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Watercolor por ingirogiro, en Flickr.


Justin Case Sticker por Dr Case, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El espía - Spy por Keka , en Flickr.


Madrid Day 2 037 por Team Frosick, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Day 2 073 por Team Frosick, en Flickr.


Madrid desde Pozuelo de Alarcón por R.Duran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mega Mini en Gran Via por teoruiz, en Flickr.


El "piruli de moncloa" por R.Duran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

otoño por koldo, en Flickr.


castellana domingo por koldo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Q8_0015 por rhubarbfool, en Flickr.


Plaza de la Puerta del Sol por Martin Hapl, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Solete por FCV, en Flickr.


Puerta de Alcala por cuellar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_reflexión__ por CHG, en Flickr.


atocha por mallol, en Flickr._


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

pict7467 por skruk, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mural by Nuria Mora por cbascaran, en Flickr.


Smooch por cbascaran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Human limitations | Límites humanos por victor_nuno, en Flickr.


Estación de Atocha por rromer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Activación - Rafting por Colombia Travel, en Flickr.


IMG_2880 por cbascaran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

gathering por cbascaran, en Flickr.


Three eye Madonna por cbascaran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Strangers in transit por cbascaran, en Flickr.


Enter por cbascaran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Campaña antitaurina Equanimal-CAS: protesta en semáforos de Madrid (25-05-2012) por equanimal, en Flickr.


Untitled por cbascaran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Plaza de la Paja 01 por Mariano Fotos, en Flickr.


Boamistura por cbascaran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de España por mallol, en Flickr.


DSC00114 por nir2k, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por OliBac, en Flickr.


Balcón Madrid por grumo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled por maduarte, en Flickr.


Plaza de España - VII por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de España - XVIII por r2hox, en Flickr.


Plaza de España - XX por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mandela - I por r2hox, en Flickr.


Habla - I por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bollymadrid 2012 - I por r2hox, en Flickr.


Dubstep is dead - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The Sartorialist por aiscube , en Flickr.


Diamond Jubilee celebrations por UK in Spain, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Robado en Gran Vía por JC Hupo, en Flickr.


al rico helado!!!! por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Over the lake por Peterpanda1970, en Flickr.


La nueva terraza de Casa de América por Casa de América, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Atomic_Eye, en Flickr.


2012-06-03 001 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

001796 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


Un Día en Madrid 11 por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Un Día en Madrid 11 por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr.


Un Día en Madrid 11 por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Punks por MShades, en Flickr.


punk por Javier Sánchez., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Grandmaster Flash - Sala Heineken (Madrid) el 13/01/2011 por feiticeira_org, en Flickr.


IMG_1676 por cafeina, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Dogs passing por jovike, en Flickr.


Untitled por Mario Inoportuno [elojoinoportuno.com], en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Santa Monica Church por Wojtek Gurak, en Flickr.


Madrid from Torrelodones por enriqueburgosgarcia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

004084 - Alcalá de Henares por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


004086 - Torrejón de Ardoz por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Amazing images from Madrid. Thanks for sharing... :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
 Thank you.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Templete de Baco (I) por Florentino Sánchez, en Flickr.


Revoltijo por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_jun12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Madrid_jun12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_jun12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Milan, Venice, Madrid & Barcelona: Oct 2011 por mrtruffle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0883 por ExiledOnMainSt., en Flickr.


Policía Municipal de Madrid por Oscar in the middle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CALOR MADRID CENTRO 105 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


BARRIO DE CHUECA -CALLE PEREZ GALDOS-MADRID CENTRO 104 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"EL PUTO AMO" MADRID CENTRO 044 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Fanfarlo - Día de la Música 2012 (Madrid) el 23/06/2012 por feiticeira_org, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

For Better Or For Worse por an untrained eye, en Flickr.


Sin pantalones en Madrid por arianacrespo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Creo que me voy a desmayar del calor que hace... Todo el mundo en shorts en Madrid! por Aleyda Solis, en Flickr.


Madrid 2012 por failurez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

BTM011 por BRUTALmultimedia, en Flickr.


Alcantarillas - VI por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Panorama por Alexandre de Druel, en Flickr.


Madrid, Calle y Taxi por Alexandre de Druel, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque del Retiro, Pareja por Alexandre de Druel, en Flickr.


Madrid, Calle por Alexandre de Druel, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Pingüino por Alexandre de Druel, en Flickr.


Reuniéndose para gritar: ¡¡Basta!! por jcmejia_acera, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen en Madrid por maymonides, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_CSC0746 por Pierre™, en Flickr.


Guys por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


_CSC0884 por Pierreâ„¢, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_CSC0738 por Pierreâ„¢, en Flickr.


Madrid Gay Pride 2012 por hgomezherrero, en Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

19 de junio, 2012 por Jota Pe, en Flickr.


MADRID DIA DEL ORGULLO GAY 2012 098 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID DIA DEL ORGULLO GAY 2012 007 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Balcony Guys por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

-BODA CALIENTE- MADRID CENTRO 077 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


MADRID CENTRO 007 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_jun12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


FAMET-Colmenar-DSC_3802 por COSAS DE VOLAR, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Protesters por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Opening Speech por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

En el jardín botánico de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


P6270044p por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Happy pride all around the world!!! por Peterpanda1970, en Flickr.


Highrises from Madrid por KaMpErƎ, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Musho caló por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


Cana & Sangria por LexnGer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Memories por Achifaifa, en Flickr.


Madrid por Achifaifa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vanishing plane por surfzone™, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cibeles por kiarras, en Flickr.


Long exposure and big reflections 2 por Peterpanda1970, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Running creature  por Peterpanda1970, en Flickr.


Neko Tags - VI por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_jul12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Iglesia de San Jerónimo el Real por Madrid Sensations, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Estatua de Don Quijote y Sancho Panza (Plaza España-Madrid) por equanimal, en Flickr.


120628_Madrid_BBVA por saulgobio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Revolución 4. Madrid 2012 por Jaime DÃ*az, en Flickr.


Dibujante por egcuasimodo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Reflejo 3. Madrid 2012 por Jaime Díaz, en Flickr.


Do you want. Madrid 2011 por Jaime Díaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La marcha minera en Madrid por Zona Retiro, en Flickr.


Marcha minera, Madrid, 10 de Julio por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Panorama, Plaza Mayor, Madrid, Spain por Pranav Bhatt, en Flickr.


Palacio de Deportes de la Comunidad de Madrid por besos y flores, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Manifestantes en Callao por Marta Trejo, en Flickr.


Love in Madrid por Panayiotis Filippou, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

catedral de la almudena (HDR 3pics) por El niño mutante, en Flickr.


camino al palacio por El niño mutante, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Panorámica Pta Sol Atardecer por Potiferus, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid por eschipul, en Flickr.


rainy nights of madrid por eschipul, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

metro por eschipul, en Flickr.


Untitled por lplara, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid  por borgiaz, en Flickr.


AMG - OMG!!! por vicsaez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Dando la espalda a Cibeles por vicsaez, en Flickr.


Madrid amarillo // Yellow Madrid por PictFactory, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

003902 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


Templo de Debod por Appleando, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled por Brocco Lee, en Flickr.


barcas HDR (3 pics) por El niño mutante, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Casita junto al metro Arturo Soria por alvy, en Flickr.


MADRID ZONA AVENIDA DE AMERICA DESDE ARTURO SORIA por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Villaverde / Carburos Metálicos por Carlos Sanz Ramírez, en Flickr.


La noche y el fotógrafo por Foto Pamp, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Salesas Reales por Florentino Sánchez, en Flickr.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

So beautiful


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Well, I'm not showing the most beautiful face of the city, but thank you! I was waiting for a comment


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled por the real duluoz, en Flickr.


Riot police por Achifaifa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Street por Achifaifa, en Flickr.


Recuerdo por Antonio Rull, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

European Champions por myprofe, en Flickr.


Madrid - an eclectic eatery in the infamous Patpong por TD0c, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20120711215825 por Popicinio_01, en Flickr.


Fuego por Antonio Rull, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Esguinces cervicales y policontusiones, las lesiones más frecuentes de los accidentados de tráfico por USP Hospitales, en Flickr.


" The Ritz Hotel Madrid, Plaza de la Lealtad 5 : By Orient-Express : Iconic Exterior : Iconic Hotel : Iconic Location " por || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, en Flickr.


----------



## silentassasin (Jul 12, 2012)

Visited Madrid last week for the first time, wish I lived there.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Le Cabrera Casa America-24 por luisete, en Flickr.


Madrid; Argensola, Mayo 2012 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Le Cabrera Casa America-22 por luisete, en Flickr.


skate & drugs por El niño mutante, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1000849.jpg por cgespino, en Flickr.


P1000802.jpg por cgespino, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0675 por Idiot frog, en Flickr.


IMG_0685 por Idiot frog, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1000466.jpg por cgespino, en Flickr.


P1000291.jpg por cgespino, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20120713220909 por Popicinio_01, en Flickr.


Untitled. por rishibando, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID DIA DEL ORGULLO GAY 2012 187 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Untitled por the real duluoz, en Flickr.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The old architecture is so grand, like nowhere else.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

north_africa_0712-1097.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


north_africa_0712-1107.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

north_africa_0712-1164.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


north_africa_0712-1073.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

north_africa_0712-1091.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


north_africa_0712-1056.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

north_africa_0712-913.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


north_africa_0712-901.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

north_africa_0712-890.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


north_africa_0712-922.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_jul12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Madrid_jul12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_jul12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Ayuntamiento de Madrid (Palacio de Comunicación) por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Recording por Achifaifa, en Flickr.


Cursos Tsunami-24 por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid desde el aire-20091218-085808 por .:fotomaf:., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Castilla por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


TETERIAEL FARAON por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


Plaza de Castilla por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

ABC BLANCO Y NEGRO por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Moncloa por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


DISTRITO 9 BARRIO 2 por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

Great urban pictures of Madrid .. i love the ones with the people in normal situations and street artist.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


TE QUIERO NENA ¡FELICIDADES! por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ciudad Jardin por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


Paseo de la Castellana por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


Nuevos Ministerios por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


El Caldero-9 por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

OmarD said:


> Great urban pictures of Madrid .. i love the ones with the people in normal situations and street artist.


I'm looking for this kind of pics, but it's not always easy when you only can post Creative Commons images.
Thank you for posting


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Silent por juokaz, en Flickr.


That's how happiness looks like por juokaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CA2M 2012 - Picnic Sessions. Appaloosa por CA2M, en Flickr.


Penguin Madrid por M.Jota, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Block por Achifaifa, en Flickr.


Acala hasta arriba de gente de gente por gcaro3110, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

represión por mati-hari, en Flickr.


TEATRO REINA VICTORIA - CINCO HORAS CON MARIA por Metro Centric, en Flickr.


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

nic pic


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Diversidad by Bews, on Flickr


----------



## silentassasin (Jul 12, 2012)

I loved the Habsburg architecture around Plaza Mayor, the sunscreens on Calle De Preciados were a novelty, something thats definately not required in Glasgow!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Madrid is quite hot during summer!
Greetings 


mubarak said:


> nic pic


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2012-06-08 005 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Conjunción por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Tapas Bar por Andrew Griffith, en Flickr.


19J - TODOS A LA CALLE por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

All those trains por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID DIA DEL ORGULLO GAY 2012 MADRID 241 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Untitled por the real duluoz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hotel Puerta America, Madrid por ¡Carlitos, en Flickr.


J201205_075 por chuckp, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sol 19J por Marta Trejo, en Flickr.


Spanish revolution again por Peterpanda1970, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Museo de America por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


Congreso de los Diputados por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

celebrations euro 2012 football por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


Ejercito del Aire por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

celebrations euro 2012 football por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


Iglesia de los Jeronimos por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Via por Forumgouda, en Flickr


Parque del Retiro por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de España por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


Palacio Real por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gay Pride por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


Calle Cava de San Michel por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Forumgouda, en Flickr.


Piedrotes por Mr. Blister_9, en Flickr.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful picture, Paule.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle Bailén por Pixelalmudena, en Flickr.


Mastretta por L y J, en Flickr.


----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

Impressive ~~~~great pic.!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID DIA DEL ORGULLO GAY 2012 228 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


20120719210019 por Popicinio_01, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID DIA DEL ORGULLO GAY 2012 111 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


20120719210841 por Popicinio_01, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Vía cortada. por egcuasimodo, en Flickr.


Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Aquopolis Madrid por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


Madrid Gardens por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

vitaniya said:


> Impressive ~~~~great pic.!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice images from Madrid...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled por crlsblnc, en Flickr.


Madrid, Mayo 2012 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mercedes Benz Madrid Fashion Week 2012 por besos y flores, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain por keelyip, en Flickr.


Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rio Manzanares por Pixelalmudena, en Flickr.


HISTORIA DE UN LIGUE 4 MADRID por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

13/13 por Trece Tréboles, en Flickr.


MADRID 17N por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_4552 - P1020831 por keelyip, en Flickr.


IMG_4596 por keelyip, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_1888 por monomakh, en Flickr.


IMG_1890 por monomakh, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_4552 - P1020863 por keelyip, en Flickr.


HDR - Torre Espacio por [ Quique ], en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Torre Espacio - Desde el escritorio (Planta 43) por [ Quique ], en Flickr.


Path of El Retiro por Jack Zalium, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Red Bull X-Fighters por La chica de las medias de rayas, en Flickr.


Jarama por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Red Bull X-Fighters por La chica de las medias de rayas, en Flickr.


Panorámica Red Bull Las Ventas por jrobles, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled por crlsblnc, en Flickr.


¿ Fe o Locura ? 8 por Gaël Berthon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Sculpture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Metro Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Metro Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Mark Hoppus (Blink 182) por VÃ*ctor Roces (volga), en Flickr.


----------



## Drive (Dec 24, 2007)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Heavy brothers by Heart Industry, on Flickr. License Creative Commons. CC BY-NC 2.0.
> 
> Heavy brothers at Gran Vía.


 Is this domestic rainy mans of Gran Via? I was visited Madrid in 2004 ,2006 and 2010 and I saw this guys in the same clothes on this street every visit and not one time !!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Yes, they're always the same brothers, and they continue in the same place!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El Sr. Lorenzo en MAD - V por r2hox, en Flickr.


Busy time #madrid #photography #streetphotography #monument #crossprocess #streamzoo por Peterpanda1970, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Photowalk Madrid-1 por luisete, en Flickr.


Scooter - I por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

Stunning Street Level Photography !


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid por evilnick, en Flickr.


Plaza de Oriente (1) por rubenvike, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Torre de Madrid.jpg por rubenvike, en Flickr.


Madrid, Marzo 2012 por warein.holgado, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"DISPERSION" MADRID 082 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


" LA MANADA" MADRID 098 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The four towers in Madrid ® 2012 por Panayiotis Filippou, en Flickr.


IMG_7463 por seeknewtravel, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_7388 por seeknewtravel, en Flickr.


IMG_7409 por seeknewtravel, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

¡Qué pena que beber agua no sea un pecado! ¡Qué bien sabría entonces! por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


simplicity is the ultimate form of sophistication por Laura's Journal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Algo parecido a una panorámica de Madrid desde Torres Blancas por Pierre™, en Flickr.


La caida de la tarde en el Prado por malglam, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Scooter por Stuart Madeley, en Flickr.


Madrid Street por Stuart Madeley, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

ZUMOS Y CHURROS, MADRID LA PALOMA 2012 026 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


A wedding por Stuart Madeley, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Boy on an invisible skateboard por Stuart Madeley, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr.



Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain 2012 por davidgordillo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Marcuse (Marcos), en Flickr.


bus que pasa por artezhe, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Walking in Madrid at Night por Andrew Griffith, en Flickr.


Preparativos Ladyfest por gaelx, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Newman The Best, en Flickr.


Parque del Retiro, Madrid, Spain por Sociology At Work, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, capital mundial de Marte por Ferro435, en Flickr.


MADRID CALLE SEGOVIA 2012 011 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La mejor terraza de Madrid. El sitio preferido de @beltranp por Petezin, en Flickr.


Madrid, plaza de Callao por Newman The Best, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Gran Via por Newman The Best, en Flickr.


Madrid, Plaza Mayor por Newman The Best, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos por En busca del sol, en Flickr.


LEGAZPI (MADRID) 2012 por EDUARDO GAVIÑA MARAÑÓN, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Flygstolen, en Flickr.


Madrid por Flygstolen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Newman The Best, en Flickr.


MADRID PLAZA DE ORIENTE 2012 004 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0511 por felipe.giner, en Flickr.


La Comunidad potencia el billete turístico e incorpora nuevos puntos de venta nacionales e internacionales por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0516 por felipe.giner, en Flickr.


LA VERBENA DE LA PALOMA 2012 074 MADRID por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0506 por felipe.giner, en Flickr.


LA VERBENA DE LA PALOMA 2012 028 MADRID por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Atocha por .Robert., en Flickr


Lady Madrid por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lady Madrid por Ferminius, en Flickr.


Lady Madrid por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0512 por felipe.giner, en Flickr.


IMG_0535 por felipe.giner, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

006613 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


Disparos anónimos: Miguel Alegre por Zona Retiro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2037 por keelyip, en Flickr.


IMG_2287 por keelyip, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2390 por keelyip, en Flickr.


IMG_2344 por keelyip, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2050 por keelyip, en Flickr.


IMG_2332 por keelyip, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_1820_P1080070 por keelyip, en Flickr.


IMG_1892_P1080161 por keelyip, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_1935 por keelyip, en Flickr.


IMG_1818_P1080047 por keelyip, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_1712 por keelyip, en Flickr.


IMG_1892_P1080174 por keelyip, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_1818_P1080023 por keelyip, en Flickr.


IMG_1450 por keelyip, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ver el tiempo pasar por ]{ropotkin, en Flickr.


MADRID parque del retiro 37 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle Mayor por Santa.., en Flickr.


Tarde Sahariana en Madrid por casasroger, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20120519 15393 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


20120519 15398 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20120519 15397 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


20120519 15440 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20120519 15443 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


20120519 15403 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20120519 15452 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


20120519 15417 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20120519 15373 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


20120519 15361 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20120519 15355 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


20120519 15378 por alliecat1881, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Habitat por pdobeson, en Flickr.


Colores de temporada - IV por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cuatro torres por *valento*, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Salidas #t4 #airport #aeropuerto #madrid por dcarrero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle de los Coloreros por bgrimmni, en Flickr.


Breakdancing por OMARPHOTOWORLD, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Patryk said:


> ¡¡Qué increíble ciudad!! Me gusta mucho... Saludos.


Gracias.
And thank you Alruesca


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Justice - Dcode fest 2012 - Universidad Complutense (Madrid) por feiticeira_org, en Flickr.


Sun por TiexFlickr, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Solar Decathlon Europe 2012-12 por luisete, en Flickr.


Solar Decathlon Europe 2012-11 por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Solar Decathlon Europe 2012-6 por luisete, en Flickr.


Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


¿Qué miras?, decían sus ojos. por agm92, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Art & Burger por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Txoko Zar por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

dsc_0460 por LB & Roberto Sena, en Flickr.


Madrid por Dani Figueiredo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Dani Figueiredo, en Flickr.


Retratos: Plaza de Cascorro (Lavapiés) por alvy, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Garbo por r2hox, en Flickr.


Bazar - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

PATATAMADRID por patatamadrid, en Flickr.


Al fondo por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC7161 por Pierre™, en Flickr.


Manolos y Manolas - 15 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Apertura de Roberto Cavallo en Madrid por Zona Retiro, en Flickr.


000000000ME064_MTV_Europe_M por GeriShakSpain, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Un perfil perfecto por inthesitymad, en Flickr.


Acto del Partido Animalista en memoria de Volante, toro de la vega 2012 asesinado en Tordesillas por PACMA fotos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Aguirre presenta una exposición sobre el glamour y el esplendor de Roma en los años de la 'dolce vita' (07 septiembre 2012) por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr.


renovables por EQUO_, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Neko - Coming Soon - 12 por r2hox, en Flickr.


IMG_0130bw por Sophoco, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio de Comunicaciones (Cibeles), Ayuntamiento de Madrid por jlm.fotografo, en Flickr.


Passage Privé por 2ose, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_7680.jpg por frmorais, en Flickr.


La Rosaleda por Agus MC, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2012-09-04 at 06-32-29 por urgetopunt, en Flickr.


2012-09-04 at 02-26-40 por urgetopunt, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> Going to Madrid in december! :rock:
> 
> Nice pics. kay:


Thank you!
I'm going to post some pics of Malasaña if I find it


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Grupo sorpresa por gaelx, en Flickr.


Malasaña por Ametxa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

se nos olvida,pero el cielo está ahi por artezhe, en Flickr.


Malasaña por Sand76.fg, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Seen in Malasaña por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Malasaña en Miniatura por casasroger, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Malasaña por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


un piti a la hora del vermut... por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Me quedé a cuadros por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


Malasaña antes de Navidad... por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

De charla con Gandalf el Malasañero por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


gitano por jisakiel, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

PINK GODZILLA por Antonio Campoy Ederra, en Flickr.


Pisos serios de bajos divertidos por matutino!, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

4 days of freedom, Revisited por JFabra, en Flickr.


Shen Comics por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Malasaña Nights por Cosmovisión, en Flickr.


Street performers por cbascaran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

la rubia del bar por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


Sin título por baba_jaga, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

PLAZA E IGLESIA DE SAN ILDEFONSO BARRIO DE MALASAÑA MADRID 072 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


entre chueca y malasaña por tres rosas amarillas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Siempre hay un precio por Domingo556, en Flickr.


Forever young por Domingo556, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Malasaña, Madrid por gaelx, en Flickr.


Glorieta de Bilbao, Madrid por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Méndez Álvaro por ctarda, en Flickr.


Sin título por borjugon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chueca por sincretic, en Flickr.


Blue shoes por Blue moon in her eyes, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

De cañitas por Chueca por uhachefe, en Flickr.


Paredes de Chueca por inthesitymad, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Chueca por inthesitymad, en Flickr.


Out of the rain, Chueca, Madrid por Todd Mecklem, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lara Sajen en Lizarrán Chueca por lambiris, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por JasonParis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Coche rojo por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por JasonParis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain por JasonParis, en Flickr.


Sin título por Bicharraca, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

. por Bicharraca, en Flickr.


. por Bicharraca, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1000980 por space.cadet, en Flickr.


Sin título por Gaiux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1000934 por space.cadet, en Flickr.


Waiting por makoworks, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

551mpr MADRID BARRIO DE SALAMANCA por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Street Photography, Barrio de Salamanca, Madrid (2010-09-09) por publikaccion.es, en Flickr.


----------



## Jasmine Williams (Sep 19, 2012)

*very cleanliness loving people they look *


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Great people and great ambient in Madrid!!!!!!


So nice pictures Pavle, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thanks 


Jasmine Williams said:


> *very cleanliness loving people they look *


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bollymadrid en Lavapiés por Jexweber.fotos, en Flickr.


Bollymadrid en Lavapiés por Jexweber.fotos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

(13-06-2010) La Flor de Lavapiés por tabacaleralavapies, en Flickr.


amigos en Atocha por Carlos Dufour, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Asamblea de Lavapies 1 por Alvaro León @ keloide.net, en Flickr.


07 de abril de 2010-Sigma 24mm Lavapiés-3 por Yago Medem, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Homeless por Yago Medem, en Flickr.


David por Yago Medem, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Flor de Reggaetón por tabacaleralavapies, en Flickr.


Sin título por castroooo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El gran ídolo de la lucha senegalesa por gaelx, en Flickr.


Mas que libros por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fiestas de barrio por gaelx, en Flickr.


Lavapiés por *llamkellamke*, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Tabacalera - Exterior Miguel Servet por tabacaleralavapies, en Flickr.


Lavapies San Cayetano - 10 por MikiAnn, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chueca por Blue moon in her eyes, en Flickr.


Flamenco Dancers por DDanzig, en Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos and into this Madrid thread


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Streets por Neil Wykes, en Flickr.


Madrid streets por Neil Wykes, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Reflejo elegancia decimonónica por En busca del sol, en Flickr.


Madrid. por Mantequila Voladora., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Los tejados de Madrid por Ana Ramirez de Arellano, en Flickr.


Espacio México // Mexico space. por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

EC-JBA - Iberia Airbus A340 por jmiguel.rodriguez, en Flickr.


Skyscraping por Neil Wykes, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

escape from the city por juanpablo.santosrodriguez, en Flickr.


DSC01217-p por myprofe, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vista de Madrid por edans, en Flickr.


En bici y en bolas por Sr. Samolo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Schweppes - Pza. de Callao (Madrid) por rromer, en Flickr.


beso en los jardines Sabatini por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Flickr is full of incredible photographers...


Thanks for the selection Pavle.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, but I'm only posting the Creative Commons pics which are around a 15% or 20% of Madrid pics, so my work here is a little bit hard 

Thank you for posting


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Le vamos robando trocitos al tiempo y así comprendemos lo mucho que vale un momento. por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


01 Amanecer en Madrí por Santiago Ochoa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

06 Amanecer en Madrí por Santiago Ochoa, en Flickr.


07 Amanecer en Madrí por Santiago Ochoa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_1080696 por TarzÃ¡n de los gnomos, en Flickr.


_1080677 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por Rocío Garro, en Flickr.


Inside out por besos y flores, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P9220330 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


Miles de deportistas toman el centro de la ciudad en la carrera popular 'Madrid corre por Madrid' (23 septiembre 2012) por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El Reina Sofia Museum, Madrid por liam_davies, en Flickr.


Madrid Vintage y molón #madrid #viaducto por Petezin, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Gran Via por Diney-Mozer, en Flickr.


Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Madrid_sep12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Diosa de Madrid por Florentino Sánchez, en Flickr.


P9220066 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P9220068 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


P9220069 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ferrari California - Circuito de Madrid por Maximus_W, en Flickr.


Aviador Dro - IV por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

TEMPLO DE DEVOD por DsanBoni, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

7611 -1 MADRID LAVAPIES por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


IMG_1644 por cafeina, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sexo Protegido por Yariyupi, en Flickr.


001900 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

J001- Madrid Cab or London Cab? por Juanita972, en Flickr.


#retiro #madrid por sweetredhair, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por I.Jimeno, en Flickr.


29-S (Glorieta de Neptuno, Madrid) por RocÃ*o Hirschfeld, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cars & Coffee Madrid Round 4 - Las Rozas The Lobby Café Madrid - España por Emilio Canosa, en Flickr.


_CSC8872 por Pierreâ„¢, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

006760 - Torrejón de Ardoz por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


9999 GGG por Paco CT, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_8622 por Paul Gladis, en Flickr.


IMG_8449 por Paul Gladis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Agentes colaboradores - 11 por r2hox, en Flickr.


#29S - III por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#29S - VIII por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


"Te lo dije, si quedamos a correr... trae deportivas" por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

cibeles madrid fashion week por juanjolostium, en Flickr.


Sin título por Carla Carvalho Tomas, en Flickr.


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

how says the thread very cosmopolitan city!!!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

San Agustin & Madrid por ergycs, en Flickr.


MADRID CENTRO 014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID CENTRO 013 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Picasso Tower por Karva Javi, en Flickr.


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

Can someone please post photos of the recent rallies in favour of a fiduciary restart and spiritual shift? I guess some people would call it anti-government/anti-debt rallies.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
There are hundreds of pics in the last pages, but I can't spend the thread only to the rallies.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chamartin por Allan Reyes, en Flickr.


Madrid Chamartin Station por ★ spunkinator, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bajo Vias Chamartín || Under Chamartín Railroads por Alberto Fernández, en Flickr.


Caminos de hierro 1 por Lanpernas 2.0, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Exhibición C.N.P. - Parque del Buen Retiro ( Madrid ) por Oscar in the middle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Colores Urbanos por Marz Max, en Flickr.


Sin título por dragon caiman, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lucero por Valentí Parrilla Aixelà, en Flickr.


20110730-0378 por Víctor M. Espinosa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain por Magic Ketchup, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por Magic Ketchup, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain por Magic Ketchup, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por Magic Ketchup, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Periferias - 21 por r2hox, en Flickr.


Stones and trees in Madrid por rafaelsoares, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

First Days and Some Tours por MattM2002, en Flickr.


J002 - En rentrant du boulot à pied, le théâtre Fernán Gomez et la Bibliothèque Nacionale de Madrid por Juanita972, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por urgetopunt, en Flickr.


Electric city por Priscilla · Little Druga, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

palacio gaviria MADRID CENTRO 025 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


CALLE ARENAL MADRID CENTRO 036 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID CENTRO 010 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


MADRID CENTRO 013 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled_Panorama221 por Víctor M. Espinosa, en Flickr.


Untitled_Panorama221bw por Víctor M. Espinosa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sons of Saint Francis por Lawrence OP, en Flickr.


Una calle de Madrid por Emilio Canosa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

090204_Deejaymags_fiesta_general_Robe_030 por Roberto Castaño, en Flickr.


Cae la noche en Madrid por Celeb-flickr, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2870 por icanteachyouhowtodoit, en Flickr.


080131_Shoko_Roberto_035 por Roberto Castaño, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Estadio Vicente Calderon por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


Low Club: Madrid Acid Boys/The Music Institute por * selector marx, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Zombie II por Analía Plaza, en Flickr.


0612MADRID BARRIO DE LAVAPIES PLAZA CASCORRO D por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

non trattare, vinicio capossela por [auro], en Flickr.


Real Basilica de San Francisco el Grande por Nelspin, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


Mezquita M30 por frankblacknoir, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

003902 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


M-30 (Madrid, Spain) 04 por Zaqarbal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


Triste puedo estar solo; para estar alegre, necesito compañía. por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vida en Madrid - II por MrOmega, en Flickr.


Escenario mundo por Johnny Tirita, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Discolo DJ @ Low Club por -andor-, en Flickr.


Funny Chinese Child Playing Boy por epSos.de, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rex The Dog + Jeff Automatic por -andor-, en Flickr.


Madrid, National Geographic store por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Almudena Cathedral por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


Palacio de Cristal (Panoramic) por citykane, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

En-la-glorieta por katharsia, en Flickr.


Otra vista del Palacio por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Caminando por la calle yo la vi... por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


Al final del tunel siempre hay esperanza por Cosmovisión, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fuencarral por crlsblnc, en Flickr.


Heart Of A Man por an untrained eye, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cocaine por khoogheem, en Flickr.


madrid, autovía A2 / A2 highway por mallol, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" Majestic Hospitality on Hermosilla 2 [ Plaza de Colon : Paseo de la Castellana : Calle Serrano ] in the heart of Madrid " por || UggBoyâ™¥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, en Flickr.


It's time for gossip / Es hora de cotillear por . SantiMB ., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

gigantes con pies de barro │giants with feet of clay por jesuscm, en Flickr.


Madrid contaminada por Daniel Rocal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tranquilo, es sólo una escuela de ingeniería por de Fatto, en Flickr.


Madrid1 por Neticola, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Skyline imaginario en Gran Via * Iluminacion Navideña por jacilluch, en Flickr.


capital decapitada. por Telika, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Edificio Rolex en la Gran Vía madrileña por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


Portico Building – Edificio Pórtico, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Pescadería – Fish Shop, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


Puerta del Sol, Madrid (Spain), HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Choose your Jet, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


Procesión del Silencio, Semana Santa – Holy Week Easter 2010, Madrid, HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2008-07-30-003 por Alex //Berlin _ Alexander Stübner, en Flickr.


25_09_2012_#25sramonserra_12 por Fotomovimiento, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

25_09_2012_#25sramonserra_2 por Fotomovimiento, en Flickr.


11-M Memorial. Atocha Station. Madrid, Spain. por felipe_gabaldon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

por la tarde por R.Duran, en Flickr.


Cocktail por cuellar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guardia Real Española / Spanish Royal Guard por Oscar in the middle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Museum – Museo del Prado, Madrid (Spain), HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


Madrid por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin rumbo por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


Templo de Debod por Marcos Molina (laro), en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El sonido de la calle por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


"Manneken pis" madrileño por 20th_Century_boy, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

¡Invasor! por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

mis gafas rojas... por MaPa53, en Flickr.


The day Carlinhos Brown came to Madrid por Ametxa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

gente... por MaPa53, en Flickr.


Cantina por Nachett, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

papi en la carroza Gaydar por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr.


Alberto de Pedro en Cedaceros por inthesitymad, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ayer la vi por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


Bellas Artes por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

exposicion por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


Madrid, 5 millones de habitantes por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

perfil de 4 por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


Metro / Subway / Mètro [02] por caravinagre, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Relax por kozumel, en Flickr.


Madrid - Gran Via 3 por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2613-Puerta del Sol (Madrid) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr.


#nuestrasarmas por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Duo por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


tiempo de lectura por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

man and newspaper por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


Diamanda Galás por >kindgott<, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

perfiles por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


Pausa para un cigarro por Arkangel, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

llegan [email protected] Miss por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr.


silueta por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

(des)Equilibrio. por Incluso en estos tiempos, en Flickr.


Winds of Change por Albert78000, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Legion Española por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


Recien comprado por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La viña del Señor por Reina CaÃ±Ã*, en Flickr.


Extraño nº 6: Are you talking to me? por eDuaRDo gArcÍA, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Metro / Subway / mètro [01] por caravinagre, en Flickr.


Sin título por wowned, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#nuestrasarmas por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


el baile IV por escael, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

pasties! por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr.


Live in Spain por Ana Ramirez de Arellano, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fireworks Torre 2007 by Neticola, on Flickr.


Promemoria. Oggi, soprattutto oggi, me lo devo ricordare. by Geomangio, on Flickr.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

>


5 € for a beer??? You're too expensive chica!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
:lol:
Madrid nights are not as cheap as the other Spanish areas ones 
In any case it's a street bar in a typical festival of a district (which are usually cheap), so I think it must be a mojito or something like that, in that case 5€ is quite cheap.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bonita ciudad


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pavlemadrid said:


> ^^
> :lol:
> Madrid nights are not as cheap as the other Spanish areas ones
> In any case it's a street bar in a typical festival of a district (which are usually cheap), so I think it must be a mojito or something like that, in that case 5€ is quite cheap.


Yes! You're right! It's not beer but a cocktail so 5 € is a good price (compared to Milan's ones: here a cocktail costs from 6 to 9 €)!


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

Fabri88 said:


> 5 € for a beer??? You're too expensive chica!!!:lol::lol::lol:


That is not a beer!!! the man is drinking a mojito.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

italiano_pellicano said:


> bonita ciudad





Fabri88 said:


> Yes! You're right! It's not beer but a cocktail so 5 € is a good price (compared to Milan's ones: here a cocktail costs from 6 to 9 €)!


Mojito is usually cheap in Madrid but most cocktails are not so cheap, and the prices in the nightclubs go usually from 8€ to 12€.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Desde Paracuellos by Martin J. Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#Madrid sredisce by ValentÃ* Parrilla AixelÃ , on Flickr.


#Shopping time in #Fuencarral Street #Madrid by ValentÃ* Parrilla AixelÃ , on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Architecture by enric archivell, on Flickr.


Trío de ases by Esteban Lamas, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Talent Madrid 2013 by Talent Madrid, on Flickr.


Demonstration against education cuts by Jan Slangen, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Manifestación por la educación by Kevin_Taborda, on Flickr.


escritores by Arte urbano madrid, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cibeles by unpatitodegoma, on Flickr.


DAY 2 | CATCH ME IF YOU CAN by kozumel, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El suelo por donde ella pisa by eDuaRDo gArcÍA, on Flickr.


Modern Shoes -SummerTime 2010- by DavidVazPhoto, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Celebración Eurocopa 2008 by Heart Industry, on Flickr.


Inside Estadio Santiago Bernabéu by Jonas Hansel, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid-Kiss (2011) by Alberto Carrasco Casado, on Flickr.


Animal Instinct by Rafa Puerta Photo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID CENTRO 084 by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


117 by Casa de América, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Alcorcon School by El Chico Iwana, on Flickr.


Subsonics en Siroco by Diariopop (SurferRosa.es), on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plenamar en Cortogenia by Joan Carles Martorell, on Flickr.


Desde Palacio by OpenDireito, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Muse by uchiuska, on Flickr.


Vuelta by uchiuska, on Flickr.


----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## bulgarian20 (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Terraza CBA por IpUrBeLtZ, en Flickr.


#27o, Volvemos al Congreso por Jan Slangen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_7346 por Igor G.M., en Flickr.


Huida cotidiana en el centro de Madrid por Juan Freire, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

biyu por nandadevieast, en Flickr.


Furgona molona - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Electrosideral - II por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


Torre Bankia por Jbenayas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid; Tabacalera, Agosto 2010 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


Madrid, Septiembre 2010 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La bruja por Multimaniaco, en Flickr.


Madrid, Agosto 2008 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Febrero 2008 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


Madrid, Julio 2009 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Septiembre 2009 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


Madrid, Julio 2009 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Enero 2012 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


Madrid, Febrero 2008 por 3Ro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A punto de comenzar el partido! Real Madrid - Caja Laboral ... sabéis con quien me voy no?  por Aleyda Solis, en Flickr.


Gente tomando el Sol en Plaza de España por aabrilru, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Policia en el Congreso por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


Plaza del Dos de Mayo fiesta por 2ose, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

ALCALA DE HENARES LOS ESPARTALES MADRID 041 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Silhouette Madrid (1) por Charos100, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cocktails @ Mercado de San Miguel por kraszipeti, en Flickr.


20121027203333 por @Popicinio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Confidentes en Madrid por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


Taxis en Gran Via por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

NO - 10 por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


Sol en octubre por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La banda espera por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


La entrevista imposible por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

spain-2012-21 por memoflores, en Flickr.


Madrid, Bridge over the River Manzanares por jack cousin, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Madrid Sculpture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Urban Climbing por enric archivell, en Flickr.


La Cibeles, Madrid por joserock85, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Edificio Metrópolis, Madrid por joserock85, en Flickr.


Madrid por mikel.melcon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por mikel.melcon, en Flickr.


Madrid por mikel.melcon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Museo Sorolla por Josemere, en Flickr.


La Ciudad por brunnermacedo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cantores da Plaza del Sol por brunnermacedo, en Flickr.


Madrid por mikel.melcon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Crowd panorama por algeek, en Flickr.


Fuencarral - 45 - IV por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por Bitter_T, en Flickr.


Sin título por Bitter_T, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#23o Rodea el Congreso por Jan Slangen, en Flickr.


Alcalá, exterior, noche... por quiquemonroy, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

II edicion FrozenPhotowalk 2012 por felixbernet, en Flickr.


II edicion FrozenPhotowalk 2012 - Museo del Aire por felixbernet, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Matadero. Madrid por JEKY, en Flickr.


Sin título por albertobv, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Amanece en la Colina de las Ciencias por Lanpernas 2.0, en Flickr.


Arácnido - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_8565 por yoxito, en Flickr.


Salamanquesa de 4200 CDs por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Institut Français por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Footing por lluisribes, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC06632 p por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


halloween's approach, madrid 2010 por bgblogging, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Disco Halloween Madrid 168 por Cesar Pics, en Flickr.


Halloween Alley Cat Race 2011 Madrid por QUICO GIMENO, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El capitol por dentro por inthesitymad, en Flickr.


Mordor por Alexander Supertramp *FLICKR NO ES VIDEO*, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_1683 por cafeina, en Flickr.


Parque de Atracciones por Kristo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque de Atracciones Madrid 194 por Roller Coaster Philosophy, en Flickr.


Olvidados - Madrid por Víctor Roblas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Preciado(s) amor por Ferminius, en Flickr.


Colors por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rubias peligrosas por Ferminius, en Flickr.


Escenas de Metro - Madrid por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Caballeros Mayores por Ferminius, en Flickr.


InComunicados por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Inmensos por Ferminius, en Flickr.


Al pasar por la Puerta del Sol por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cuando vengas a Madrid... por Ferminius, en Flickr.


Guys por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Crystal Palace – Palacio de Cristal, Parque del Retiro, Madrid, HDR 3 por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


Palacio del Pardo/Pardo palace por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Head Like a Hole por kozumel, en Flickr.


A romantic film / Una película romántica por . SantiMB ., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Decadencia en Madrid por asier_armend, en Flickr.


Madrid-Bilbao (2011) por Alberto Carrasco Casado, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

LMFAO por VÃ*ctor Roces (volga), en Flickr.


Pasajeros de mercancía por sparconada, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Villaverde / Boetticher por Carlos Sanz Ramírez, en Flickr.


Calle Jorge Juan, Madrid, Spain : March 2012 por || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Yelp se rinde al Burlesque @ Volta Café_ (2) por Yelp.com, en Flickr.


" Madrid : Snapshots : Early February 2012 " por || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" Sunday Afternoon @ The Westin Palace Hotel in Madrid, Spain : Incl. La Rotonda and the Hotel's own Museum : Gorgeous! " por || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, en Flickr.


colour side por madring hda, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ad Placement por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


DSC06512 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_5147 por ilmarel, en Flickr.


El parque del Tío Pío por riverac, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rastro Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Matadero 2. Madrid por JEKY, en Flickr.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

808B9249 por biblioupm, en Flickr.


Safari Urbano por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Vanessa García Medina, en Flickr.


Nenúfares por Jaime PÃ©rez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

de los paseos por Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


La Princesa se muere por jacilluch, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2012-11-06 III El Ser Creativo 02 por Luiyo, en Flickr.


"LOS BESOS EN SOL", MADRID CENTRO 074 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0128aw por Sophoco, en Flickr.


rasca por bolano, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mr Señor por r2hox, en Flickr.


El mundo al revés - III por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Smiley por 2ose, en Flickr.


Gran Vía por Madrid Sensations, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por emeka-mith, en Flickr.


Calle in Madrid por -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Waiting the Bus por -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, en Flickr.


It's Time To... por -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Alfredo - CBA (Madrid) por IpUrBeLtZ, en Flickr.


sarlandie-madrid-01839.jpg por bruno.sarlandie, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

sarlandie-madrid-01709.jpg por bruno.sarlandie, en Flickr.


sarlandie-madrid-01690.jpg por bruno.sarlandie, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

sarlandie-madrid-01599.jpg por bruno.sarlandie, en Flickr.


808B9283 por biblioupm, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas por Jan Slangen, en Flickr.


Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas por Jan Slangen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de la Cibeles por Loko_0, en Flickr.


O'Donnell por Loko_0, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Via por Loko_0, en Flickr.


35 por Ser_Absolution, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por emeka-mith, en Flickr.


Universo - VII por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por cesareb, en Flickr.


madrid por telmah.hamlet, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Anden 0 Metro de Madrid por anaaldea, en Flickr.


Real Jardín Botánico de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bill McDermott talking up the importance of small business at SapphireNow Madrid por Tom Raftery, en Flickr.


IMG_7819 por Neneonline, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vista Madrid por topSportHolidays, en Flickr.


IMG_5853 por fotosmak, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Simple Plan Madrid por Arturo Fdez, en Flickr.


IMG_5705 por fotosmak, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

981Heritage - Matadero Madrid por Ramón Torrent, en Flickr.


981Heritage - Matadero Madrid por Ramón Torrent, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

981Heritage - Matadero Madrid por Ramón Torrent, en Flickr.


981Heritage - Matadero Madrid por Ramón Torrent, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Morning, Madrid☀ por hcarmen, en Flickr.


Madrid Windowshop por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Aranjuez. Madrid surroundings.


PALACIO REAL DE ARANJUEZ -CALLE DE LA REINA-JARDINES DEL PRINCIPE MADRID 155 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


PALACIO REAL DE ARANJUEZ - JARDIN CHINESCO . JARDINES DEL PRINCIPE- MADRID 037 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Michael Hirst, en Flickr.


Madrid por Michael Hirst, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Michael Hirst, en Flickr.


Madrid por Michael Hirst, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC06586 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


Seduction in the streets of Madrid por dirk huijssoon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A walk under the trees por Nachett, en Flickr.


schweppes por Javier Sánchez., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

RENDICIÓN DE CUENTAS A LA COMUNIDAD ECUATORIANA RESIDENTE EN MADRID por Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, en Flickr.


f0003 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Espera por JEKY, en Flickr.


Madrid - Casita de la reina en el Campo del Moro por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vita Imana por dr_zoidberg, en Flickr.


Madrid por moto2006, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tinte por ferlorenzale, en Flickr.


madrid -4 por ferlorenzale, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Club de Lectura por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


Pegatinas a tutiplén - V por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Noche en el puente de Arganzuela por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


#14N HUELGA GENERAL 2012 madrid 071 por Juan.Plaza, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#14N HUELGA GENERAL 2012 madrid 013 por Juan.Plaza, en Flickr.


20121115194931 por @Popicinio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

14N: Carabanchel 6am por Libertinus, en Flickr.


DSC02409_Madrid_old town skyline por airefresco, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Río y el Matadero por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


2011. PARQUE DE MADRID RÍO por Batec Mobility, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Anochece en Lago por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


Madrid_Streets 33 por Jim Anzalone, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_Streets 31 por Jim Anzalone, en Flickr.


Madrid_Streets 13 por Jim Anzalone, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_Streets 20 por Jim Anzalone, en Flickr.


Madrid_Plaza Mayor 7 por Jim Anzalone, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fan por 2ose, en Flickr.


Orgullo Gay 2009 Madrid por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Via ... de cine por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


Salida del cole por Javier Sánchez., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

LA PROTEJIDA/Protect it por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


El arma secreta por Nachett, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de la Villa por Miroslav Petrasko (blog.hdrshooter.net), en Flickr.


... y me dejaste el florero. por Javier Sánchez., en Flickr.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Very beautiful city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Guys por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Madrid en positivo! por Aleyda Solis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Garbage - 25 por r2hox, en Flickr.


MADRID SPAGNOLO?... TIENDA DE LA REAL FEDERACION ESPAÑOLA DE POLO NAVIDAD 2012 025 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Huertas por dtpancio, en Flickr.


Malasaña por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

San Jerónimo el Real por dtpancio, en Flickr.


MP_20121029_3810 por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Estanque del Retiro por dtpancio, en Flickr.


Edificio Metrópolis por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Santa Ana por dtpancio, en Flickr.


MP_20121029_4018 por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle de Arenal por dtpancio, en Flickr.


Street Artists por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mercado de San Miguel por dtpancio, en Flickr.


Plaza de España por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MP_20121028_3784 por dtpancio, en Flickr.


Plaza de Chueca por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID puerta del sol NAVIDAD 2012 034 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Vaya día bueno que hace en #Madrid #Spain por tuvozencolor, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tetuán - 30 por r2hox, en Flickr.


Retal y Cual por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Concave buildings por mikeisgoing, en Flickr.


Palacio de Cristal por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de España por dtpancio, en Flickr.


Convento de las Salesas Reales por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Via por dtpancio, en Flickr.


Chueca por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

el mejor trabajo del mundo por lulee2011, en Flickr.


MADRID BARRIO DE CHUECA NAVIDAD 2012 018 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Maratón #AntorchaBlanca por la Sanidad Pública en Madrid, 12-12-2012 por Pierre Rocke Castell™, en Flickr.


Línea clara por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Airbus A319-111 Iberia EC-KKS por curimedia, en Flickr.


MADRID RED DE SAN LUIS NAVIDAD 2012 023 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Multicolor por maria_navarro_sorolla, en Flickr.


Madrid (5) por Jim Anzalone, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Consumers - 19 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid in Love por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Madrid in Love por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid in Love por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Madrid in Love por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Me Mata por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Madrid_Dic12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20121206130310 por @Popicinio, en Flickr.


view over Madrid por dirk.hamann, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

LAETITIA por POR FAVOR HH, en Flickr


street skating por rromer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

INAEQUO Gala Solidaria_20121201_AgustinValdes_07 por Imagen en Acción, en Flickr.


Christmas por Karva Javi, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_JTS6334 MAD El Imperfecto Plaza Matute 2 por Thundershead, en Flickr.


PC020108 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

SinPiel 2012 (Madrid) por AnimaNaturalis, en Flickr.


Tres pisos de moda y complementos por NoemÃ* Rivera, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nulla ethica sine aesthetica. por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


Oker por Mackote_VK, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tirso de Molina por rromer, en Flickr.


PC010262 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bonitas españolas


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

25 de diciembre, brunch brunch brunch @ El Mentidero Café por Yelp.com, en Flickr.


El trasiego de la estación por JosÃ© Antonio YÃ¡Ã±ez JimÃ©nez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"EL FRAILE BLANCO"MADRID NAVIDAD 2012 121 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Cines cerrados por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vistas de Madrid, centro por gaelx, en Flickr.


El invierno llega por docteur_chris, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

B&W - Selective Colour por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


B&W - Selective Colour por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid-72 por delna_12, en Flickr.


B&W - Urban Scenes por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

B&W - Urban Scenes por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


so high por de², en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Street performer. Madrid, 26/5/2012 por Chymo Meng, en Flickr.


Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


006986 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Historias en BN - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


PUENTE DE TOLEDO MADRID RIO 021 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Unas risas por r2hox, en Flickr.


Este día de invierno hace calor al sol. Pero frío. por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La espera... por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


Cava Baja por Neticola, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" ACOSO"/ "HARASSMENT"- MADRID NAVIDAD 2012 B 115 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Cava por Neticola, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Recorriendo #Madrid #metro por sinsistema, en Flickr.


#metro #Madrid por sinsistema, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hotel Palace por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Brunch de Navidad en el Palace por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

For a Good Cause... por zbdh12, en Flickr.


TRES HORAS POR EL CENTRO 00 por Santiago Ochoa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"UN NIÑO LLAMADO CABALLO"/" A CHILD CALLED HORSE"- MADRID NAVIDAD 2012 B 143 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Galería Palacio de Cibeles por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Puerta Del Sol holiday shopping crowds por msenese, en Flickr.


Madrid_Dic12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_Dic12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Madrid_Dic12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_Dic12 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


Madrid 12mm Notebook por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

En el Metro por Leif (Bryne), en Flickr.


Princesa destronada - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#madrid #navidad #cibeles #spain #españa por Gianpietro83, en Flickr.


Sesión por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Impresionantes aportes Pavle, felicitaciones por el trabajo!

PD: Se pueden tomar fotos dentro de la galería del Palacio Cibeles? Recuerdo que no saqué la cámara cuando la atravesé porque había guardias con cara de pocos amigos.


.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid desde Vallecas por M Moraleda, en Flickr.


MADRID. por JaviRoque., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

¿donde está la gente?... por MaPa53, en Flickr.


Libre por Ethoo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#Cine Ideal #Madrid #spain por tuvozencolor, en Flickr.


Me encanta este edificio de #Arguelles entre la calle Princesa y Tutor #arquitectura por tuvozencolor, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Amanece en Madrid por M Moraleda, en Flickr.


MADRID NAVIDAD 2012 084 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Escritura Oculta - 31 por r2hox, en Flickr.


Sin título por Photographic Consortium, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

acrobacias bajo la lluvia por felixbernet, en Flickr.


Corre, corre, que nos mojamos! por felixbernet, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid 269 por declicjardin, en Flickr.


Madrid 231 por declicjardin, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Rio (West 8), Madrid / ES, 2011 por william veerbeek, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Id hacia la luz por Gonso†Madrid, en Flickr.


DSC_3026 por boolker, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Spanish wedding por boolker, en Flickr.


Thyssen-Bornemisza Museum por boolker, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Retiro park por boolker, en Flickr.


Madrid, Metrostation por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

street ads por boolker, en Flickr.


Cinedore por boolker, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The couple por CEFD, en Flickr.


Madrid, Los Jerónimos por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sol-13 por Ikermen, en Flickr.


Sol-5 por Ikermen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sol-12 por Ikermen, en Flickr.


Sol-23 por Ikermen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Recuerdos del Retiro por Appleando, en Flickr.


Jessica 6 - Sala Heineken (Madrid) el 27/10/2011 por feiticeira_org, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Symetry of every day life por Alexander De Leon Battista, en Flickr.


DSCN3364 por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

OPENING SUPERMARTXÉ MADRID por Roberto FerlÃ³, en Flickr.


Coldplay - Presentación 'Mylo Xyloto' (Madrid) por Eduardo Prádanos Grijalvo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Legion por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


fix_216 por Nacho_3000, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid de noche por VÃ*ctor Mohedano, en Flickr.


Una ventana en Madrid por NoemÃ* Rivera, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID NAVIDAD 2012 B 153 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


The Cathedral Before Us por zbdh12, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Play Me a Tune por zbdh12, en Flickr.


Guitar Dreamland por Moira_Fee, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Pareja en el Retiro por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

120-22 por Danipuntocom, en Flickr.


Madrid Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cell Phone in Madrid por Extra Zebra, en Flickr.


Photography in Madrid por Extra Zebra, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_4393 por K. Yasuhara, en Flickr.


IMG_4626 por K. Yasuhara, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_4217 por K. Yasuhara, en Flickr.


cibeles por Peterpanda1970, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Montaje especial por Casa de América, en Flickr.


Madrid Airport Terminal 4 por 1yen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Another Day in West Park por myprofe, en Flickr.


Another Day in West Park por myprofe, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Colón la nuit por Venirius, en Flickr.


Enjoy the Night! por zkvrev, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parking de Atocha por zkvrev, en Flickr.


Madrid Río por juan (@ el-callejon.tk), en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_4697 por K. Yasuhara, en Flickr.


IMG_4701 por K. Yasuhara, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

evening cafe por K. Yasuhara, en Flickr.


photograph por K. Yasuhara, en Flickr.


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

Good pics pavle. One of Sol

Sol por Thentruthiskept, en Flickr


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for all those great pics! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" EXTRAÑOS PERSONAJES PIRATAS" MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 046 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


_DSC8569-Madrid-ES.jpg por arwcheek, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

claroscuro said:


> Thanks for all those great pics! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle Alcalá por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


Psychedelic Priest por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

113 por distobj, en Flickr.


108 por distobj, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Colón por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


Petirrojo - Robin por Verónica Bautista, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

terraza por Omar Parada, en Flickr.


Perdidos, allá abajo, en la niebla... por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Marcha blanca_20130107_JoseFernandoGarcia_09 por Imagen en Acción, en Flickr.


Red Squirrel por Verónica Bautista, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Niebla por Verónica Bautista, en Flickr.


Marcha blanca_20130107_JoseFernandoGarcia_11 por Imagen en Acción, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CALLE DE SACRAMENTO MADRID DE LOS AUSTRIAS 082 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Conference Room #6 por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Moon Above por zbdh12, en Flickr.


Palacio de Cibeles (Ayto de Madrid) por Mon Labiaga Ferrer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2013-01-06 - Madrid - Taller Infantil de Chapas por Igualdad Animal | Animal Equality, en Flickr.


Panorámica desde el Círculo de Bellas Artes en Madrid por Pierre Rocke Castell™, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CALLE BAILEN MADRID 036 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Jamming por zbdh12, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Desde mi 16 - Foto 5 - Rebeca Saez por Rbk Saez, en Flickr.


Brugal - Foto 8 - Rebeca Saez por Rbk Saez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

StarBucks por Oscar Megía, en Flickr.


Sexy Sadie - Sala Rock Kitchen, Madrid 29-09-11 por myprofe, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Otoño por **** Blasco, en Flickr.


00 9 24-9 034 -1 MADRID BARRIO DE LAS LETRAS por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Santiago Bernabeu por alwarrete, en Flickr.


Retratando por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Portada tipo Escher en Madrid. Difícil de ver por felixbernet, en Flickr.


What Are You Looking At? por Rafa Morales, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Espiral por ogme, en Flickr.


Entrada a Matadero por iNNoVaNDiS, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Acceso a Matadero por iNNoVaNDiS, en Flickr.


espias rusas por BastetVampire, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

okocicle.productos.anillo.ciclista.madrid.2011.05 por Okocicle, en Flickr.


00 24-9 035 -1 MADRID DE LAS LETRAS por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Evening walks in Madrid por petit pingouin, en Flickr


00 24-9 032 -1 MADRID BARRIO DE LAS LETRAS CALLE BARCELONA por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vans Store por Bernardo Cruz, en Flickr.


P7227991 por SleepingSeasons, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Exhibición C.N.P. - Parque del Buen Retiro ( Madrid ) por Oscar in the middle, en Flickr.


Scott Matthew - Teatro Lara (Madrid) el 27/09/2011 por feiticeira_org, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

· por mallol, en Flickr.


Exhibición C.N.P. - Parque del Buen Retiro ( Madrid ) por Oscar in the middle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

28/08/2011 Madrid desde el norte por hlanchas, en Flickr.


P1060158 por °°°paula°°°, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Paseo Nocturno por Madrid 9 por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr.


Paseo Nocturno por Madrid 9 por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

00 24-9 030 -1 MADRID CALLE NUÑEZ DE ARCE por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Palacio Real, Madrid por redswept, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Catedral de Hierro por Astaroth667, en Flickr.


Terracita de Gran Vía, Madrid por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza Mayor, Madrid por redswept, en Flickr.


Madrid rasca el cielo por alpoma, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Photo por formel, en Flickr.


IMG_3675 por ccoocatalunya, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

350 Bicicletada y Fiesta Verde_20110924_JoseFernandoGarcia_30 por Imagen en AcciÃ³n, en Flickr.


Sin título por inlisbon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

È cor e vida - 25 por r2hox, en Flickr.


Teatro María Guerrero por dtpancio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cosmosoul 37 por MRZ Arts, en Flickr.


Cosmosoul 39 por MRZ Arts, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por Conson, en Flickr.


Parque Del Capricho 15 por Gaël Berthon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID EL VENDEDOR DE SENEGAL/THE SELLER OF SENEGAL por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Madrid Fashion Week 10 por CottonThread, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Limusina (2) por Florentino Sánchez, en Flickr.


Madrid #1 por mrskyce, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gold rivers por mrskyce, en Flickr.


WTF por Ricardo Alonso ✓, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Limusina (1) por Florentino Sánchez, en Flickr.


Edward por Ricardo Alonso ✓, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio Real - Madrid por fore, en Flickr.


Un extraño en Gran Vía por Dyan P, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Spain Holiday 2011 - Around Madrid (8) por Purple Heather, en Flickr.


Madri 2011 por Mau Alcântara, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madri 2011 por Mau Alcântara, en Flickr.


Madrid Fashion Week 2 por CottonThread, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Alcala traces por pocketrockets, en Flickr.


Barefoot in the park por pocketrockets, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Impatient taxis por pocketrockets, en Flickr.


Septiembre 2011 por joseramonfm, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Paloma 2011 por joseramonfm, en Flickr.


Preciados 2011 por joseramonfm, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por inlisbon, en Flickr.


Abanderado por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

orgullo/orgulho por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr.


banderas de españa por Mike Slichenmyer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Campana de la paz nevada por jsmoral, en Flickr.


My dear keeper por Frodrig, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Snow por Ibontxo, en Flickr.


Atardecer en lo viejo y lo nuevo por RaidersLight, en Flickr.


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

This is a really extraordinary thread about Madrid! Thanks Pavlemadrid for the updates and your effort showing us these kind of special urban pics.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

vibrant city :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you for posting


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Matadero de Madrid por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


Night road por [ Quique ], en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

yet another moving train por csaavedra, en Flickr.


Torre Garena por Daniel Rocal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El litro de agua estaba cansado de ser líquido. No quería tener que adaptarse a la forma de su recipiente y por eso se convirtió en hielo. Frío y duro. por de Fatto, en Flickr.


"Brushstroke" by Roy Lichtenstein - Reina Sofia Museum, Madrid por Dimitry B, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cava de San Miguel Madrid por Javier Corbo, en Flickr


Zona Central del Mercado San Miguel por jlastras, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Flamenco por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr.


Party! > Drum Parade 2009 @ Madrid por Alex Abian (Also on flickr.com/alexabian), en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

00AÑO NUEVO CHINO 161 -1 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


El-paseo-de-las-doncellas por katharsia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Murder By Death - La Boite (Madrid) el 18/06/2010 por feiticeira_org, en Flickr.


Madrid Real por d_lazaro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Canalejas por dtpancio, en Flickr.


Fiuuuuu por afgomez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

gula_gula por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr.


"R" por miguelandresen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nighttime Madrid por iwillbehomesoon, en Flickr.


The joy of running - 14 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

landscape por Omar Parada, en Flickr.


The joy of running - 60 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The joy of running - 9 por r2hox, en Flickr.


Madrid por migarga, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por migarga, en Flickr.


Madrid me mata. por xurde, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque de Atracciones de Madrid por Pgd, en Flickr.


Almudena Cathedral from Príncipe Pío hill por Pgd, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio Real de Madrid por Pgd, en Flickr.


Underpass at Plaza Major por Pgd, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A nice day for a white wedding por Pgd, en Flickr.


From behind the waterfall por Pgd, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rio Manzanares por Pgd, en Flickr.


Royal Palace and Cathedral from Príncipe Pío hill por Pgd, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Castilla, from the south por Pgd, en Flickr.


Blitzkrieg por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por migarga, en Flickr.


Prueba Audi A1 Quattro por 8000vueltas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por .i., en Flickr.


Sistemas luminosos - X por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CTBA por Foto Pamp, en Flickr.


Edificio Pio XII por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Night Work por Iñaki Mateos, en Flickr.


zaha hall por TwOsE, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mirador, Sanchinarro. Madrid por stupidpony, en Flickr.


Madrid hallmark por spettacolopuro, en Flickr.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid ''Moderno(1)''Barrio de la Guindalera por Florentino SÃ¡nchez, en Flickr.


Monumento a la Constitución de 1978, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid cielos por juanloboluna, en Flickr.


Paisaje urbano, Madrid por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid cielos por juanloboluna, en Flickr.


Madrid cielos por juanloboluna, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The Class Karaoke Night Live por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


she por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

apoyados por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


caballero por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

geminis por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


Warner Bros Park por fasiso, en Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your recent photos are really very nice


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"Vogue Fashion Night Out" 2011, Madrid. por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


Social housing in Carabanchel by dosmasuno arquitectos por Theo W L Jones, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Your recent photos are really very nice





italiano_pellicano said:


> very nice


Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Museo De Las Colecciones Reales - View por Theo W L Jones, en Flickr.


Madrid 24j-40.jpg por ianaiare, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid 24j-32.jpg por ianaiare, en Flickr.


Desde el Círculo de Bellas Artes por Bea Ackles, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Retired Stormtrooper por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


Paseo del Prado por Loony Rotten, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gogo Dancers por ced2myt, en Flickr.


Atardecer Kio por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Caballeros Mayores por Ferminius, en Flickr.


Palacio de Cibeles por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Escenas de Metro - Madrid por Ferminius, en Flickr.


P1110754 por Aida Sánchez Sánchez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Viajando pelas Zoropa – Madrid por Cintia Barenho, en Flickr.


P1120428 por Koji Yatani, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1120364 por Koji Yatani, en Flickr.


P1120843 por Koji Yatani, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1120847 por Koji Yatani, en Flickr.


Viajando pelas Zoropa – Madrid por Cintia Barenho, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La noche en blanco por Chema MÃ*nguez, en Flickr.


La Latina por chusoart, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles por Viviendo Madrid, en Flickr.


Faro de la Moncloa - Madrid por Viviendo Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid desde el Palacio de Cibeles por Viviendo Madrid, en Flickr.


Real Madrid v LA Galaxy (2011) por TheDailySportsHerald, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Spanish Flag Bowl 2010 por Catalina Gracia Saavedra, en Flickr.


salida marcha Madrid-Bruselas_-5 por ianaiare, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Manifestación Marcha Indignada Madrid 24 de Julio por Gorefacio, en Flickr.


VCT16 por TheManOfTheHour, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

República LGTBQ por gaelx, en Flickr.


Sin título por y entonces, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Taberna Malaspina por Pedro Agüera, en Flickr.


Madrid se quema por Chémi Pérez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por y entonces, en Flickr.


Gran Via por y entonces, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

pradera por como_un_pez_en_el_agua, en Flickr.


Esto NO es la casa del reloj por anbecedi, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Reflection/Sol, Madrid por Naomi Ibuki, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Urban Scenes por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


B&W - Urban Scenes por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tienda de curiosidades - I por r2hox, en Flickr.


cerrados por raul-fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Viajando pelas Zoropa – Madrid por Cintia Barenho, en Flickr.


Viajando pelas Zoropa – Madrid por Cintia Barenho, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Viajando pelas Zoropa – Madrid por Cintia Barenho, en Flickr.


Paseo y confidencias. por Hector Ovejero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La esquina por Ferminius, en Flickr.


Madrid y la Luna por Ferminius, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Manifestación - Red light por syl.clot, en Flickr.


tres dieciseis:nueve_0795 por trimmer741, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

004672 - Alcalá de Henares por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


Actitudes ante la reproducción: "ramon casas y pere romeu en un automóvil" por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Hotel por andrewarchy, en Flickr.


Literatura Callejera por MRZ Arts, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Notas por Andrés Cornejo, en Flickr.


Crossroads por Lst1984, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

nudo por Telika, en Flickr.


Sin título por cbascaran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid_ene2013 por Mc Lucas, en Flickr.


"Foggy" por riverac, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nuevos Ministerios por Madrid Sensations, en Flickr.


Madrid por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran vía iluminada en navidad por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


Madrid por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio de Cristal con hielo/Snow at Palacio de Cristal por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


Madrid otoñal/Fall in Madrid por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de España en navidad por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


Cartography por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

JARDIN DEL MUSEO DEL ROMANTICISMO MADRID 063 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Parque temático por alvarezperea, en Flickr.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing, lovely photos from Madrid. :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vinilo Nebraska Gran Vía por CafeterÃ*as Nebraska, en Flickr.


Sin título por the real duluoz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cae la noche en Madrid por Celeb-flickr, en Flickr.


Estadio Vicente Calderon por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

BMX @ Puerta del Sol por Nicola Dep, en Flickr.


Low Club: Madrid Acid Boys/alt124 Rocks! por * selector marx, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Miss Caffeina en Gigntik Club, Madrid por Galia Unplugged, en Flickr.


Club de Esquí Náutico de Madrid por elprimerpaso, en Flickr.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

A new cultural center at the Paseo del Prado.


Pix by Setrakso e Sabbath.



setrakso said:


> Pongo aquí las fotos:





sabbath81 said:


> Unas fotos del sábado.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Thank you 


Brunch en Café Murillo por Yukino Miyazawa, en Flickr.


Lockheed T-33A Shooting Star E.15-51 / 41-8 Spanish Air Force por Magic Aviation, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

EMT llegando a SOL por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


_DSC6786_HDR por larubiera, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC5645 por larubiera, en Flickr.


schweppes @ #callao #madrid #design #architecture #ads #photography por coolhunting "tapas", en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

City Ligths por albertodefran, en Flickr.


Malabareando por albertodefran, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

ellos por R.A.S.Fotografia, en Flickr.


"NEOGLAMOUR" CHINCHON (MADRID) 31-1-2013 063 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

3069-Cuatro Torres en la Castellana (Madrid) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr.


Madrid. "Plaza Mayor" Restaurant. Mayor square. Spain por Tomas Fano, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

moshi, moshi? por R.A.S.Fotografia, en Flickr.


tic... tic... por R.A.S.Fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

ayyyy las chavalicas!!! por R.A.S.Fotografia, en Flickr.


Parque de Juan Carlos I, Madrid por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

[MAD] Skyline Games - PKMN por lagaleriadeARCOTANGENTE, en Flickr.


Interestelar - V por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calles de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


BANDERAS PUBLICITARIAS para ARCOmadrid por jacilluch, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Preciosos edificios en la calle Castelar de Madrid. Sorpresa de mediodía con @marthacoco y @estefaniats por Lara Lozano, en Flickr.


Monash Abroad - Spain por Monash University, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chirigota de Cádiz por machbel, en Flickr.


cityscape por Omar Parada, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

in Madrid por Filmatu, en Flickr.


Sin título por Filmatu, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El metro en Fitur por machbel, en Flickr.


Teatro Real Madrid por paula soler-moya, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Teatro Real, Plaza de Oriente por paula soler-moya, en Flickr.


Casita del pescador (Retiro) por B. Iru Pérez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

3070-Cuatro Torres en La Castellana (Madrid) por jl.cernadas, en Flickr.


333-407-5 en el Museo Nacional del Ferrocarril por Mario Sánchez Cachero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid es un gran plató de cine. Buenas noches! por Filmatu, en Flickr.


Año nuevo chino / Chinese New Year por javiernoval, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Torre de Valencia por pdobeson, en Flickr.


Templo de Debod por Miguel Díaz (Mad-King), en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Una premonición por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


Decoración colorida por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El gigante sigue creciendo por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


Estatua por pdobeson, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Paseo de la Castellana por pdobeson, en Flickr.


Alcalá por mauromtnez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Carnaval - 1 por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


Virxilio Vieitez - 6 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Feliz año nuevo chino!!! por besos y flores, en Flickr.


Fachadas de Lavapiés por Rosapolis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Desfile de Carnaval por Rosapolis, en Flickr.


Towing an A340-300 por superkas83, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Los domingos al sol sientan mejor por Javier de Martín, en Flickr.


4 torres MADRID 9-2-2013 003 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

AB-A-02-HOUSING-MADRID-2004 por HUGO ARAUJO AB-A ORG, en Flickr.


Café de Chinitas-26 por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cementerio Británico, Madrid por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


The view from the office / 办公室观点 por aelena, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vistas de Madrid por robertobas, en Flickr.


Torrespaña por mauromtnez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"MOVING" Cuatro Torres Business Area MADRID 7-2-2013 015 -1 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Gambler por Jaime Pérez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hotel Mercure Santo Domingo - Madrid por El próximo viaje / Victoriamdq, en Flickr.


Día de perros por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Juliovet.RTQ-96 por Zona Retiro, en Flickr.


Jump 01 por myprofe, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Subway por lagaleriadeARCOTANGENTE, en Flickr.


escenas matritenses II por jesuscm, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_2100360 por Tarzán de los gnomos, en Flickr.


Alcalá 121 por mauromtnez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

B&W - Urban Scenes por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


B&W - Portrait por JPascual Photography, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Streetart por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Edificio Telefónica por mauromtnez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Edificio Capitol por mauromtnez, en Flickr.


Domando fráxiles bestas por J.Miguel Giraldez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Edificio Telefónica por mauromtnez, en Flickr.


En el mercado - IV por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Vía por Oscar Megía, en Flickr.


Calle Zurita, Madrid por Marta Jimenez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Colours por Jaime Pérez, en Flickr.


Skyline? por Casey Hugelfink, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid never sleeps por Casey Hugelfink, en Flickr.


Madrid or Mumbai? por Casey Hugelfink, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

hooker por Casey Hugelfink, en Flickr.


From Above por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Generali por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


Plaza Canalejas por mauromtnez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por kirainet, en Flickr.


Museo del Ferrocarril por Jaime Pérez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bicicleta en Cibeles por AupaMon, en Flickr.


Nueva carta de Naif-3 por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nueva carta de Naif-1 por luisete, en Flickr.


Púlpito por -Merce-, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid desde la Casa de Campo por diegoalbero, en Flickr.


Me gusta #Madrid. por Jaume d'Urgell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mercado de San Miguel por Jaime PÃ©rez, en Flickr.


Vista de la Catedral de la Almudena y parte de Madrid (España) por loco085, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hotel View - Madrid por YouAreHoldingOnStars, en Flickr.


Rincones de Madrid por Oscar Megía, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza del Oriente, Madrid por Marta Jimenez, en Flickr.


19/09/2012 -Villa Solar por SDEurope, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Harlem Shake Callao Plaza Madrid por rich.tee, en Flickr.


Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain por rick ligthelm, en Flickr.


ClassicAuto Madrid 2013 por 8000vueltas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Celosia Social Housing por Wojtek Gurak, en Flickr.


torres blancas por TwOsE, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_MG_7440 por AsaltaMentes, en Flickr.


Fotos de Madrid por memoflores, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Poliédrico por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


Pasarela Helicoidal. por Saga55, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Music for the masses por greatkithain, en Flickr.


Gorila 5 por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

8377MADRID LOS VIEJOS ROKEROS DE LA GRAN VIA por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


MADRID (SPAIN) CEMENTERIO DE LA ALMUDENA por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A ver si se repite.. por G. López, en Flickr.


EL TROMPETISTA CUBANO/The Cuban trumpeter por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Any day in Lavapiés por Cristiana Gasparotto, en Flickr.


Manifa lésbica en Lavapiés. Esta tarde por arielesperante, en Flickr.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Seen in Malasaña por enric archivell, en Flickr.


#Malasaña por ugocuesta, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Carnaval Chueca por Chiara CC, en Flickr.


Casa de Campo 21 por MikiAnn, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Casa de Campo 29 por MikiAnn, en Flickr.


Casa de Campo 24 por MikiAnn, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

006208 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


Las Rozas Village por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Podría estar siempre así... por agomezig, en Flickr.


054:365 "Cuatro Torres Business Area" por GonchoA, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas por Jan Slangen, en Flickr.


Abolición. por Javier Sánchez., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio Real, Madrid por Marta Jimenez, en Flickr.


MADRID 2012 B 107 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID 2012 B 106 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Madrid Rio Amanecer por simbiosc, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Stair por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Madrid por Talya Brown, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid de capa caida por Miki Maisam, en Flickr.


Tenpel @ Ritmo y Compas por Miki Maisam, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Atardecer caliente / Warm Sunset por Miguel Díaz (Mad-King), en Flickr.


Sin título por Mario Izquierdo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

delic por mallol, en Flickr.


012/365 - industrial por publikaccion.es, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Barajas por DAV.es, en Flickr.


Fábrica Frontal por gabsiq, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Working Day por fritox, en Flickr.


 OG POLVORANCA ALC (11) por olmo gonzález, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Corrida de toros, 2 of 2 por fotoeins, en Flickr.


Panorama de la Plaza de la Villa (Madrid) por dalbera, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Alcala por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


006759 - Torrejón de Ardoz por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

004535 - Torrejón de Ardoz por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


Metro de Madrid 2 por El Centinela, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0090 por giokai421, en Flickr.


"CO2 - Some call it pollution. We call it life." por de Fatto, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Yo ni siquiera sé que no sé nada por de Fatto, en Flickr.


"Es grandísima. Más que América y más que Asia." por de Fatto, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Itty-bitty A-bomb por de Fatto, en Flickr.


“This is relevant to my interests” por de Fatto, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque Warner Madrid por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr.


Parque de Atracciones Madrid 091 por Roller Coaster Philosophy, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hill estate por jovike, en Flickr.


1/365 por ferendus, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1020675 por GonzaloMMD, en Flickr.


25S; Occupy Congress por Xabier.M, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

354/366: Cercanías por GonzaloMMD, en Flickr.


Madrid-Estación de cercanías por juantiagues, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Principe Pio salida del tunel por R.Duran, en Flickr.


Isla Chamartín por Ricardo Ricote RodrÃ*guez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Escenas urbanas junto a vinilo intervenido - III por r2hox, en Flickr.


San Antonio de los Alemanes, Madrid por jafsegal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

supongamos que hablo de Madrid por R.A.S.Fotografia, en Flickr.


supongamos que hablo de Madrid por R.A.S.Fotografia, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Small Madrid por dmelchordiaz, en Flickr.


París? por dmelchordiaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por felix388, en Flickr.


Sin título por felix388, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por felix388, en Flickr.


Sin título por felix388, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P1120435 por Koji Yatani, en Flickr.


P1120815 por Koji Yatani, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

7613 -1 MADRID LAVAPAIES por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


7629 -1 MADRID LAVAPIES por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

9193 -1 MADRID INAGURACION SERRANO por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


RESIGNACION Y ABURRIMIENTO /RESIGNATION AND BOREDOM por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

9097 -1 MADRID INAGURACION SERRANO por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Residencial Francisco Hernando II por GRUPO FRANCISCO HERNANDO, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tren Ligero por Miguel DÃ*az (Mad-King), en Flickr.


AZCA de noche por pdobeson, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

This is not a collage por docteur_chris, en Flickr.


Paseo Nocturno por Madrid 9 por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Azca y un mar de tejados por MegaZoi, en Flickr.


Si la vida tuviese dos caras... ¿estaríamos usando esta? por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Metro Opera por pasotraspaso, en Flickr.


Madrid - hanging around the Metro stop por CharlesFred, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

<M> por ser..., en Flickr.


Gran Via por chusoart, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

No es lugar para miedosos por jbtello2, en Flickr.


Vuelta a casa - Back Home por Red Castle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

monster por jbtello2, en Flickr.


Guy por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

al fondo por R.A.S.Fotografia, en Flickr.


madrileñas en el metro... por MaPa53, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - at the Sol por CharlesFred, en Flickr.


metro por  WWW.MAZINTOSH .COM, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

VA EL METRO....LA NEVADA EN RIVAS VACIAMADRID por DamiánN, en Flickr.


Muchachas en el Metro, Madrid por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sosiego y quietud por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


Catedral de la Almudena por organiq, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

We Are Here! por Alex Abian (Also on flickr.com/alexabian), en Flickr.


Sol (sun) por aiscube , en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid live! por cuellar, en Flickr.


Walker - Caminante por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The Wall por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


Ketxu, hazardous biker! por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

¡Viva la Roja! por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


¿Christmas present building? por unpatitodegoma, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Shop windows por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Bait men por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

0714MADRID CALLE FUENCARRAL D por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Street Photography, Madrid, España por publikaccion.es, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

6753MADRID CALLEJEANDO CALLE FUENCARRAL D por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Fuencarral Avenue por Adrià Pascual, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

k% said:


> my beloved city
> 
> Great photos!


Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Escaleras y cúpula del Mercado Fuencarral por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


0718MADRID CALLE FUENCARRAL D por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ministerio de Sanidad y Política Social por Marooned, en Flickr.


Buenavista Street por Xosé Castro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Saint Sebastian church por Xosé Castro, en Flickr.


Skylight por Don Pableras, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fachada de lujo por Florentino Sánchez, en Flickr.


BARRIO DE CHUECA -CALLE PEREZ GALDOS-MADRID CENTRO 104 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

I Matinal Forajidos MC Madrid. por Athos fotografias, en Flickr.


DSC02204 por @jceballosd, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Torres de Colon por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


Madrid nocturna [6] por netjcmv, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Via por |γ|S| GammaSintesi, en Flickr.


Street Photography, Centro, Madrid, España por publikaccion.es, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Street Photography, Centro, Madrid, España por publikaccion.es, en Flickr.


Dos por Javier Sánchez., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Res publica por . SantiMB ., en Flickr.


Sin título por rustedbox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Callao por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


Rascacielos por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Meditabunda por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


Salida del cole por Javier Sánchez., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Kiss IV por Monkeypainter, en Flickr.


Catedral Castrense de Las Fuerzas Armadas por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Gran Via 4 por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


¿Musica china ? por Javier Corbo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Good friday in absence I por jdelaobra, en Flickr.


Good friday in absence IV por jdelaobra, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Flex por Ramón Torrent, en Flickr.


Ex-hotel por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La torre de Madrid por mauromtnez, en Flickr.


En #bike por la Gran Vía #madrid por albonubesP, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Despedida del invierno por docteur_chris, en Flickr.


Long-tailed Tit por luispabon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tráfico en #GranVía de #Madrid por ValentÃ* Parrilla AixelÃ , en Flickr.


Hoy, parece que tenemos río en Madrid. por Manuel Delgado Tenorio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Estación de Atocha por Contando Estrelas, en Flickr.


Very busy street por Miroslav Petrasko (blog.hdrshooter.net), en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Corner por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Rainy Nights - Sunny Days - 13 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Barquillero por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


Madrid por mrgifted, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ganesha por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por razbarabanilo, en Flickr.


#Leganes #skyline por Playerest, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

NIEBLA_EN_4K por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr.


La Gran Via por iSchumi, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Metro de Madrid por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


Madrid Streetlife por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid V por diegopomares, en Flickr.


Madrid III por diegopomares, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid IV por diegopomares, en Flickr.


Torres de Madrid por jmiguel.rodriguez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Escuelas Pías / Plaza de Agustín Lara por gaelx, en Flickr.


Torres de Madrid por jmiguel.rodriguez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Matadero por Ramón Torrent, en Flickr.


Zoo Aquarium Madrid 2013-34 por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

ArcoIrisColme por jroblear, en Flickr.


IMG_9202 por Andrés Gómez - Club Ferroviario 241, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Al fondo por r2hox, en Flickr.


Stayin' Alive por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio de Linares, Madrid por Vinicius Z Mattoso, en Flickr.


Madrid-003 por Ethoo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Manuela desde mi balcón. por Sergio Rozas, en Flickr.


Panoramic Madrid (take 2) por cuellar, en Flickr.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Descanso de la guerrera por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


Hippy Volkswagen por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, la Gran Vía por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


En la puerta del teatro Fernán Gómez por hijadesastre, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Puerta de Alcalá por hawkmaninworld, en Flickr.


Calle Alcalá por Miguel Díaz (Mad-King), en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Exhibition por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Plaza de oriente por Alain Asenjo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Zombie Ronald por Alain Asenjo, en Flickr.


Flora y Fauna por Alain Asenjo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Monumento al CASA C-101 Aviojet por Contando Estrelas, en Flickr.


Un Madrid diferente #10 por Cristiana Gasparotto, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vía muerta por Multimaniaco, en Flickr.


Madrid por paulafunnell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por paulafunnell, en Flickr.


Madrid por paulafunnell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Restaurante Lakasa - Madrid por Pablo Monteagudo, en Flickr.


New show & company por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

jazz on the streets por BernardoMacena, en Flickr.


reflejosYvidas por Oha-Lau 2, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Catedral de la Almudena #madrid por Rgil, en Flickr.


Iglesia San Isidro 9 por MikiAnn, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Iglesia San Isidro 13 por MikiAnn, en Flickr.


Casa de Campo - Madrid por myprofe, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

BARRIO - 1 por r2hox, en Flickr.


20130314184708 por @Popicinio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fundación Telefónica, Madrid por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


Restaurante del Eurostars Madrid Tower ***** por besos y flores, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Corazón - VII por r2hox, en Flickr.


Left in the Wake por Yolanda Moreno Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

adidas all Originals Represent Madrid por kitin_xan, en Flickr.


adidas all Originals Represent Madrid por kitin_xan, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza Mayor Madrid por Amine L, en Flickr.


en el Retiro por Fco. Javier Gallardo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC02204 por @jceballosd, en Flickr.


Generali Madrid por Danny McL, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

por las calles de madrid en primavera de 2013 por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


"Cuatro" Torres desde la Castellana por hijadesastre, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

McDonald's, haciendo el agosto con los peregrinos. por Tonymadrid Photography, en Flickr.


Fot. Hanna Grabowska por Madrid2011jmj, en Flickr.


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Some skyline photos.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

080920_7_Aniversario_Colonial_Cafe_Roberto_008 por Roberto Castaño, en Flickr.


Fabrica 1-1 por Roberto Ferló, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran via por Roberto Ferló, en Flickr.


Inauguración Cocó por Roberto Ferló, en Flickr.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Qual es la altitud de la sierra?


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Unos 2000 metros, llegando a 2400 en las cumbres más altas. Madrid está a 650, eso no hay que olvidarlo.


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Gracias.




























Até á proxima


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^^
Obrigado  Hasta la próxima!


Tunnel Vision por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


DSC02577 copy por jbiddle88, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC02809 por jbiddle88, en Flickr.


3 por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid: rainy intersection por Atsuhiko Takagi, en Flickr.


Madrid: traffic street por Atsuhiko Takagi, en Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

warner2 por Iñaki Lopez Goicoechea, en Flickr.


Atardecer madrileño. 11 de abril de 2013 por Antonio Rull, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Galería callejera: El corazón de la Huerta (Ama lo que haces) por En busca del sol, en Flickr.


The Traveler por José Garrido, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Donde muere la Castellana #52fotos52tuits #52FTmiciudad por Multimaniaco, en Flickr.


Oso, madroño y resto del universo por basair, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Watching over us por basair, en Flickr.


Madrid, Plaza de Callao por basair, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

por las calles de madrid en primavera de 2013 por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Madrid basilica San Francisco por damiandude, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Templo de Debod con la pilota transhumant de la NBA por jacilluch, en Flickr.


MADRID LA ROSALEDA DEL PARQUE DEL OESTE 006 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Últimas nieblas otoñales por ʞǝʌǝɥs, en Flickr


Guys por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Aba Taano @ Teatro San Pol por Moira_Fee, en Flickr.


Maratón Encrucijada por IanMackinnon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

600 por mundotorpe, en Flickr.


Belleza y pegote por Contando Estrelas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La Almudena por Contando Estrelas, en Flickr.


Estación de Atocha por Contando Estrelas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Young and happy por Mr.B, en Flickr.


National Library at Madrid por Mr.B, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Point of View por Mr.B, en Flickr.


Alameda por Mr.B, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Una de las Torres Kio, By Olweis por ReixxX, en Flickr.


Sin título por crlsblnc, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Vía de #Madrid por Valentí Parrilla Aixelà, en Flickr.


DIL_1100B por Switchology, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

hop! por R.A.S.Fotografia, en Flickr.


Cantina por felixbernet, en Flickr.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing photos , beautiful Madrid ...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

espana 2013 por easegill, en Flickr.


espana 2013 por easegill, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

espana 2013 por easegill, en Flickr.


20130425200209 por @Popicinio, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Primavera en el PAU - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


A toda pastilla por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Noches de primavera - III por r2hox, en Flickr.


Noches de primavera - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

primavera florida en el jardín botánico de madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Salvador Victoria y Pablo Cavero, participaron hoy en el Maratón de Madrid (28 abril 2013) por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Vía por clicrd, en Flickr.


Madrid Nightlife por clicrd, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2170 por Mariah P, en Flickr.


IMG_2169 por Mariah P, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por HDR-newaddict, en Flickr.


Kio Kio por -Merce-, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

rammstein por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


Motero por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Una calle de Madrid por Javier Ladrón de Guevara, en Flickr.


DSC_0820 por Tommy Perez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por the real duluoz, en Flickr


Madrid-52 por gcraig3si, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Edificio de Correos por gcraig3si, en Flickr.


Madrid-44 por gcraig3si, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Museo del Prado bench por Scott SM, en Flickr.


Muscular Pride Parade float por Scott SM, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2013-09-11 at 00-14-47 por urgetopunt, en Flickr.


2013-09-11 at 00-14-36 por urgetopunt, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2013-09-10 at 09-05-45 por urgetopunt, en Flickr.


2013-09-10 at 08-58-39 por urgetopunt, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Alejandro por A. F. D., en Flickr.


Madrid Around The Prado por Mabacam, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid People por Mabacam, en Flickr.


Madrid People por Mabacam, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid People por Mabacam, en Flickr.


Madrid People por Mabacam, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid People por Mabacam, en Flickr.


Madrid Royal Botanical Gardens 2013 por Mabacam, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nebraska Gran Vía por Cafeterías Nebraska, en Flickr.


Palacio de Comunicaciones por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cubes in Callao por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


Moon Duo - Boite Live (Madrid) el 23/09/2013 por feiticeira_org, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Postales madrileñas por Carlos 90, en Flickr.


Gran Via, Madrid por Alexandra Gutiérrez Fúnez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por amerainey, en Flickr.


Madrid por amerainey, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por amerainey, en Flickr.


Madrid por amerainey, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_1555 por mtmsphoto, en Flickr.


Las Cuatro Torres de Madrid por Panayiotis Filippou, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Dancing por jm_carnero, en Flickr.


Cascos por Señor Zozo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Lee.S.T, en Flickr.


Balcón en casa okupa por Rosapolis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Decoracción 2013 por Rosapolis, en Flickr.


Mercado de motores por Rosapolis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Pride Guys por enric archivell, en Flickr.


MICHELIN Classic Series por 8000vueltas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por the real duluoz, en Flickr.


Madrid. Palacio Real. Oriente. por Eugercios, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Moscow in Madrid II por Blas de Lezo y Sánchez de Tovar, en Flickr.


Madrid. Vigilando la ciudad. por Eugercios, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calles de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Madrid 2013 por besos y flores, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chorreando por Astro Naut // Street Art, en Flickr.


Policía Municipal de Madrid - G.R.I. por Oscar in the middle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Architecture and Sculpture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Love in Madrid por Panayiotis Filippou, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Madrid 2013 por besos y flores, en Flickr.


" GUIRIENDO" MADRID 7457 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" MADRID" 7437 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Tartan roof-1 por luisete, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20130914182353 por Adolfo Lujan, en Flickr.


 MANTEROS MADRID 7471 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"CAJERO MUNDIAL" MADRID 7476 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


"PELUQUERO OCURRENTE" MADRID 7436 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" EL OJO QUE TODO LO VE" MADRID 7485 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Palets por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Música de tarde - II por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


Calle Academia por campra, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Paseo de la Castellana por pdobeson, en Flickr.


Sin título por urgetopunt, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por isabelle S photographie, en Flickr.


Madrid por isabelle S photographie, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC_2611 por Joachim S. Müller, en Flickr.


¡ Tapas ! por Supersalomé, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Typographic Spring Tour por Graphicgirl_, en Flickr.


23-33 - 23 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Universos paralelos // Parallel universes por Rafa G. _, en Flickr.


Madrid por Lee.S.T, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Con maletas por r2hox, en Flickr.


Madrid. Medialab Prado por Eugercios, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

A Madrid Moment por (e)Spry, en Flickr.


Parque Europa - Tower Bridge por Daniel Rocal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Salle de bal, musée Cerralbo, calle de Ventura Rodriguez, Madrid, Castille, Espagne. por byb64, en Flickr.


008530 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

008499 - Madrid por M.Peinado, en Flickr.


madrid por Nathan Congleton, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por manu contreras, en Flickr.


Sin título por jsdigit, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por jsdigit, en Flickr.


Crown por photogreuhphies, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20130830202701 por Adolfo Lujan, en Flickr.


Atardece en Madrid. por dMad-Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20130830203335 por Adolfo Lujan, en Flickr.


Metropolis Building Madrid por iwillbehomesoon, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2013-0796-BR por elfer, en Flickr.


2013-0820-BR por elfer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Evento Élite: Madrid sobre ruedas @ SegwayTrip por Yelp.com, en Flickr.


Vallecas por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

F.Higueras en Madrid por _ntc_, en Flickr.


Madrid_002 por car_herrero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Juan Luis Aizpuru, en Flickr.


"La Cosa" de la Antigua Serrería Belga por Philips Communications, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2736"La Cosa" de la Antigua Serrería Belga por Philips Communications, en Flickr.


"La Cosa" de la Antigua Serrería Belga por Philips Communications, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Conde Duque por rubenvike, en Flickr.


Conde Duque por rubenvike, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_3435 por rubenvike, en Flickr.


Delfines por jlandro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por dannyjay49, en Flickr.


Terraza Apartosuites Jardines de Sabatini por Rosapolis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vistas centro Madrid - Malasaña por Cristian Meneghin, en Flickr.


MATADERO MADRID por &rés BG., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fat Spiderman, Madrid por Duane Storey, en Flickr.


Gay Pride Madrid 2013 094 por Cesar Pics, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por Michel Balzer, en Flickr.


Sin título por Michel Balzer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Como una helice.... pero en donde ???? por jacilluch, en Flickr.


Madrid, Agosto 2013 por 3Ro - Rokenublo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Justo-and-his-Cathedral por Adamjasonmoore, en Flickr.


Pandas Po y De De | Zoológico de Madrid por Zoológicos del mundo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bomberos de Madrid - Procesión y exhibición a la Virgen de la Paloma ( 15 Agosto 2013 por Oscar in the middle, en Flickr.


Estación de Chamberí por Antonio Tajuelo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

González asiste al desfile militar por el día de la fiesta nacional presidido por los Príncipes de Asturias (12 octubre 2013) por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr.


Subiendo por Gran vía por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Un "flashmob" de la Film Symphony Orchestra sorprende a los usuarios del transporte público (09 octubre 2013) por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr.


Madrid por Curro Camacho, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Día de la fiesta nacional por Barcex, en Flickr.


El Matadero por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Shadows over Madrid por KaMpErƎ & Le-tticia, en Flickr.


Madrid, seen from the / vista desde el Círculo de Bellas Artes por Trevor.Huxham, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

momentos previos a la inauguración de una exposición en El Matadero de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Madrid - Iluminación especial monumento Alfonso XII en El Retiro por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Castilla por pdobeson, en Flickr.


Madrid por JMFL, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Buenas noches Madrid por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr.


Rastreando II por Maria Escola Ph, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Escuela de Ingenieros Industriales por pdobeson, en Flickr.


Complejo AZCA ① por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cuádrigas - Higinio Basterra (1923) por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr.


_DSC1873.jpg por pdobeson, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Josmanu, en Flickr.


Madrid por Josmanu, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Rascacielos de Madrid por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mercado de la Cebada por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr.


Madrid por Josmanu, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Torre de Valencia y Palacio de Cibeles por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr.


Faro de Moncloa por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid retratada, desde el paisaje del cerro del Tío Pío por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


El verano del color - 33 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The fresh air arrives at #Madrid on #August nigth por Valentí Parrilla Aixelà, en Flickr.


Palacio de la Equitativa por Alejandro Castro, en Flickr.


----------



## Reivajar (Sep 3, 2003)

Anybody has posted it here before?

More and in high resolution in the link.
http://especiales.lainformacion.com/panoramicas/madrid/?english


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madroll 2013 por ricardoabengozahernandez, en Flickr.


Saludando por ricardoabengozahernandez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_MG_2248.jpg por Pedro Pardo, en Flickr.


Plaza de Canalejas (7) por rubenvike, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Santa Ana (4) por rubenvike, en Flickr.


Atocha (27) por rubenvike, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Atocha (1) por rubenvike, en Flickr.


Panteon de Hombres Ilustres (6) por rubenvike, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Atocha (37) por rubenvike, en Flickr.


Paredes de Tabacalera - I por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vista de la calle Alcalá por Zakaichou, en Flickr.


#333 (20130629) por danijoint, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Streetart por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Paredes de Tabacalera - XII por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Limusina en Alcala por Vitizoom, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Streets por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


I Love Madrid por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Making Notes por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


Sol por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Friends por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


Together por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Love on the Streets por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


Night Streets por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Youth por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


Night Streets por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Night Streets por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


City at Night por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Look at me babe por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


Girls por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Night Streets por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


Night Streets por d.kharitonov, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Yesterday's sunset por Son of Groucho, en Flickr.


Here we go por Dreamjose, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Iglesia de los Calatravas por pdobeson, en Flickr.


Chips + falafel + manhattan por Francesca M. Fontana, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Caixo por Francesca M. Fontana, en Flickr.


Adam Jason Moore Madrid 061 por Adamjasonmoore, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lavapiés - III por r2hox, en Flickr.


Sin título por Vadim Trochinsky, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Atardeciendo por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr.


madrid por nunodantas, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio Real Madrid por grantuhard, en Flickr.


Paseo por Madrid-00019 por zumito, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Chinesse por r2hox, en Flickr.


Living Madrid Rio por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hipster Store por TravelCommons, en Flickr.


Overbooking por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

No mires por r2hox, en Flickr.


Nokia Lumia 1020 por .:fotomaf:., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Geometric Framing, Parque Madrid Rio por grantuhard, en Flickr.


Skater girls por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

EL MUNDO DESDE UN BALCON MADRID 7446 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Madrid Alley por Two Steps Behind, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Homeless (Madrid) por davidquiros, en Flickr.


Robert Indiana - Love por Mundo Desconcertante, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#Malasaña por ugocuesta, en Flickr.


Ganas de Malasaña por Ganas de Malasaña, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Churrería en Malasaña por Óscar Espinar Lázaro _, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Spain sightseeing por endlesstrail, en Flickr.


Immensity por evaruizp, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid (March 2013) por Good93Life, en Flickr.


Madrid (March 2013) por Good93Life, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mercado de Motores-7-Estilo por Huevos pasados por agua, en Flickr.


Palacio de Cristal por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por Snaxboy, en Flickr.


Comunicando por _fxw, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid y sus gentes por Raúl Fotografía, en Flickr.


Castellana nocturna por Javier El Estudiante, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Ruta Aperol Spritz Madrid-27 por luisete, en Flickr.


Castellana nocturna por Javier El Estudiante, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por javiiiii, en Flickr.


Sin título por duende pillin, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain 2013 por toprankonlinemarketing, en Flickr.


Cash por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Guitarras espaciales - II por r2hox, en Flickr.


mercado San Miguel por Raúl Fotografía, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Los cotillas del noveno por Pollobarba, en Flickr.


Madrid por maticallone, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por maticallone, en Flickr.


Madrid por maticallone, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC_0362 por KaMpErƎ & Le-tticia, en Flickr.


Madrid - Torres por vertigojff, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2013-07-04_MADRID_60 por jugarenequipo1, en Flickr.


2013-07-03_MADRID_14 por jugarenequipo1, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Capital de la basura : Lavapiés: ANA BOTELLA CREW por Ana Botella Crew, en Flickr.


2013-07-04_MADRID_44 por jugarenequipo1, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IPCE Escalera de acceso por -Merce-, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por mig2902, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain por mig2902, en Flickr.


Pepa Octavio de Toledo y María Mur Dean por consonni consonni, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

00AÑO NUEVO CHINO 155 MADRID por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Madrid por sammzoo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Paseos por el cerro del tío Pío por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


Edificio Metrópolis por Rohit Karmarkar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

pasadizo subterraneo por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Tirso de Molina por rromer, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Airport por swishphotos, en Flickr.


Zoo_Madrid_jun2013_0016 por Rober MB, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Zoo_Madrid_jun2013_0027 por Rober MB, en Flickr.


Calles de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Golden view por Natalia Romay, en Flickr.


Give Cumbia a Chance por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Enamorados de la vida - I por r2hox, en Flickr.


IMS por OndasDeRuido, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Spain por mig2902, en Flickr.


Madrid por José Ant NCh, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio de Cristal por quique_fs, en Flickr.


Lizard por Son of Groucho, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Y ahi siguen por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Triángulo del arte por elprimerpaso, en Flickr.


Madrid - Triángulo del arte por elprimerpaso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Triángulo del arte por elprimerpaso, en Flickr.


Madrid - Triángulo del arte por elprimerpaso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Triángulo del arte por elprimerpaso, en Flickr.


Madrid - Triángulo del arte por elprimerpaso, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Triángulo del arte por elprimerpaso, en Flickr.


Vodafone Sol Metro @Puerta del Sol por Vintage Nexgrapher, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Noche en las calles de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Puro Colorismo por Astro Naut // Street Art, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Punk por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Y de las alturas de Barcelona, a las alturas de Madrid  by edans, on Flickr.


El Rey León a contraluz by Celeb-flickr, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Mírame / Look at me by jlandro, on Flickr.


Entertainers by Son of Groucho, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

sunset over Madrid by The Freelens, on Flickr.


waiting for.... by maxbrotto, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza Mayor by Vintage Nexgrapher, on Flickr.


Miguel Bañares - Top Pornstar by Sitoo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

. by rafa_luque, on Flickr.


19 - View from NH Eurobuilding Madrid by mifl68, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Views by enric archivell, on Flickr.


Madrid Park by enric archivell, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

colonia de la prensa by the real duluoz, on Flickr.


El miratge de la #Primavera by Valentí Parrilla Aixelà, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

3239-Cuatro Torres en La Castellana (Madrid) by jl.cernadas, on Flickr.


100_3694 by LB & Roberto Sena, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque Del Capricho by A. F. D., on Flickr.


Madrid (SPAIN) by William Muzi, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid (SPAIN) by William Muzi, on Flickr.


Madrid (SPAIN) by William Muzi, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Gay Pride (SPAIN) by William Muzi, on Flickr.


Madrid (SPAIN) by William Muzi, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Gay Pride (SPAIN) by William Muzi, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

AVENGED SEVENFOLD by Sofi.Sully, on Flickr.


Madrid (SPAIN) by William Muzi, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid (SPAIN) by William Muzi, on Flickr.


Ya está aquí la #navidad, patrocinada por #vodafone, como todo últimamente... #Madrid #GranVia by Viviendo Madrid, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Perfect place! by Natalia Romay, on Flickr.


DSC_0788 by hey tiffany!, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

yeah by r2hox, on Flickr.


gran vía by Javier El Estudiante, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

palacio de correos by Javier El Estudiante, on Flickr.


curiosidad by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Casa de Campo by paqqquito, on Flickr.


Goya y el personal by M. Martin Vicente, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by mallol, on Flickr.


Junto a la estatua de Goya by luipermom, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Capitol by stevietobnik, on Flickr.


Ecological ice rink at Callao Square in Madrid, Spain by XTRAICE, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Estadio Vicente Calderón by Bob_Fisher_Photo, on Flickr.


" DESAFIANDO AL FRIO" MADRID PLAZA DE ORIENTE 8425 by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

" VA DE RETRO" MADRID PLAZA DE ORIENTE 8444 by druidabruxux, on Flickr.


Reflejos by r2hox, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tiovivo en Plaza de Oriente por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


Madrid - La Cuatro Torres, desde el parque del norte por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle de Preciados, Madrid por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


Nueva Iluminación de Cibeles por besos y flores, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tetuán - 47 por r2hox, en Flickr.


Tetuán - 21 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Faith pulls from your walls por jonathanpercy, en Flickr.


20131204_igg_skynight_sunset-5001 por coletas_soft, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tienda Madrid al cubo, Centro. Madrid por voces, en Flickr.


Foto de Portada por CuatrecasasGP, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

del Jardín Botanico de Madrid en noviembre de 2013-124 por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


tattoo por Raúl Fotografía, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio parque de El capricho por Siemar, en Flickr.


Torre Picasso por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Azca por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


Sunset at Moncloa por Lst1984, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"BAJANDO AL METRO" MADRID PLAZA DE OPERA 8454 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


del Jardín Botanico de Madrid en noviembre de 2013-209 por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"EL SUJETAFAROLAS" MADRID PLAZA DE ORIENTE 8445 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


I want to fly and never come down por jonathanpercy, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Building Architecture in Sol por Two Steps Behind, en Flickr.


Cuchilleros nevat por Néstor, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Anochece sobre la catedral de La Almudena por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


Madrid - Luces del anochecer en el Templo de Debod por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Recorrido bicicleta y concentración protesta caso Chevron en Madrid por Galería Ricardo Patiño, en Flickr.


Plaza de Castilla por rubenvike, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza de Castilla por rubenvike, en Flickr.


Cuatro Torres por rubenvike, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

el perro de la calle Hortaleza por Adri H, en Flickr.


Ballesta Desfila por plataforma-corredera, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Loewe Madrid por LB & Roberto Sena, en Flickr.


PHE 2012 Loewe por Rosapolis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_4674 por K. Yasuhara, en Flickr.


Void Camp en la Fiesta 5º Aniversario nvivo.es #fiestukinvivo por nvivo.es, 5gig, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hipster por nachosmooth, en Flickr.


2006_1209varias0247 por Alós, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

north_africa_0712-978.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


north_africa_0712-939.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

north_africa_0712-913.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


north_africa_0712-1169.jpg por comecloser, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Circo Americano Elefantes por simbiosc, en Flickr.


Capitol por rafa_luque, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_07 por Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr.


madrid_13 por Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_03 por Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr.


madrid_30 por Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Torre Mudéjar en Madrid por Blas de Lezo y Sánchez de Tovar, en Flickr.


madrid_26 por Moli Sta Elena, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - La Cibeles iluminada en noches de Navidad por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


"ATERIDO" MADRID CALLE ALCALA 8583 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"MIXTO" MADRID CALLE FUENCARRAL 8602 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Sin título por Xiana VB, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"CRESTA AL VIENTO" MADRID RED DE SAN LUIS 8601 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Parque Warner Madrid 004 por Roller Coaster Philosophy, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

52/52: Navidad por GonzaloMMD, en Flickr.


Madrid por Davide943, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle Alcalá 58, Madrid por Mario Pellitero, en Flickr.


Madrid Clothing Store por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

clase magistral ensanche Madrid por Tykhé, en Flickr.


ET por flexo_aerostar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hormigón #puente #bridge #highway #autovía #m30 #Madrid #spain #españa #estrella #moratalaz por Ricardo Ricote Rodríguez, en Flickr.


Sólo pasa en Navidad por anbecedi, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cerralbo Museum 2 por Son of Groucho, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_83 por clara-maya, en Flickr.


People of Madrid por 69Vagamundos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

People of Madrid por 69Vagamundos, en Flickr.


People of Madrid por 69Vagamundos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Siempre nos quedará Madrid por hgomezherrero, en Flickr.


Madrid hallmark por spettacolopuro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid-8 por Angela Rutherford, en Flickr.


Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Spanish Sunshine por Let Ideas Compete, en Flickr.


Madrid Architecture por enric archivell, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Four Towers in Madrid por Manuel Vilachan, en Flickr.


Perrault bridge Madrid Rio por Theo W L Jones, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por izahorsky, en Flickr.


Mirador, Sanchinarro. Madrid por stupidpony, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Hotel por andrewarchy, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por JasonParis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Theatre Madrid por garda, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por JasonParis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Alcala Torre (Madrid) por pdobeson, en Flickr.


Gran Via, Madrid por blafond, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bazar Congress por jonathanpercy, en Flickr.


Gran Vía por L y J, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El Oso, el madroño y la construcción por L y J, en Flickr.


Aeropuerto de Barajas - T4 por a_marga, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Las gallinas que entran por las que salen por Chema Concellon, en Flickr.


tiovivo por Neticola, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

20131019_160859 por Haemmboerger, en Flickr.


Torres de la Castellana, Madrid por fcuencadiaz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid @ Christmas por Karva Javi, en Flickr.


Cabalgata de Reyes Magos Madrid 2014 (140) por Carros de Foc, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cabalgata de Reyes Magos Madrid 2014 (48) por Carros de Foc, en Flickr.


The happy fellows por Cano Vääri, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cubo por Xuanxu, en Flickr.


Madrid @ Christmas por Karva Javi, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_294 por clara-maya, en Flickr.


madrid_288 por clara-maya, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_278 por clara-maya, en Flickr.


Entrance Hall 3 por Son of Groucho, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_233 por clara-maya, en Flickr.


Madrid in Love pop-up store - Xmas 2013 por Rosapolis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Xuanxu, en Flickr.


Riverside por Graphicgirl_, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

ReMo Camp 2013 por thephoenixbird, en Flickr.


ReMo Camp 2013 por thephoenixbird, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_164 por clara-maya, en Flickr.


madrid_151 por clara-maya, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_MG_7937-Editar por Víctor Bautista, en Flickr.


_MG_8061-Editar por Víctor Bautista, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Navidad - Cubos de brillantes colores en la calle Goya por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


Madrid - Árbol de Navidad en la oscuridad de Atocha. por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid - Navidad en la plaza del Callao por Bob_Fisher_Photo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nathaniel Moseley_20131226-_DSC5746-Madrid Wander One por FinalDoom, en Flickr.


Nathaniel Moseley_20131226-_DSC5679-Madrid Wander One por FinalDoom, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nathaniel Moseley_20131226-_DSC5752-Madrid Wander One por FinalDoom, en Flickr.


Nathaniel Moseley_20131226-_DSC5691-Madrid Wander One por FinalDoom, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nathaniel Moseley_20131226-_DSC5767-Madrid Wander One por FinalDoom, en Flickr.


Nathaniel Moseley_20131227-_DSC5774-Madrid Wander Two por FinalDoom, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Nathaniel Moseley_20131226-_DSC5704-Madrid Wander One por FinalDoom, en Flickr.


Nathaniel Moseley_20131226-_DSC5763-Madrid Wander One por FinalDoom, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Airport complexity por Armando G Alonso, en Flickr.


borondo por dug_da_bug, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Peluguería por L y J, en Flickr.


The view from my hotel room por Adam Tinworth, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_-23 por stas_r, en Flickr.


madrid_-29 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_-35 por stas_r, en Flickr.


madrid_-12 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_-31 por stas_r, en Flickr.


madrid_-8 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid_-19 por stas_r, en Flickr.


madrid_-11 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Trains ready for departure por Armando G Alonso ✈︎, en Flickr.


El Capricho 2014 24 por MikiAnn, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC2031 por stas_r, en Flickr.


_DSC2187 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC2256 por stas_r, en Flickr.


_DSC2114 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC2298 por stas_r, en Flickr.


_DSC2084 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC2209 por stas_r, en Flickr.


_DSC2248 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC2219 por stas_r, en Flickr.


_DSC2029 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC2281 por stas_r, en Flickr.


_DSC2173 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC2068 por stas_r, en Flickr.


_DSC2152 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC2222 por stas_r, en Flickr.


_DSC2141 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Hotel Eurostars, Madrid, MBA por diegoalbero, en Flickr.


Madrid 2013 por doisporaí, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Jardín Botánico de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Sin título por marcwiz2012, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Where's the color? por jm_carnero, en Flickr


Ballroom por Son of Groucho, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por marcwiz2012, en Flickr.


Sin título por marcwiz2012, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Centro de Madrid por Millán, en Flickr.


_DSC1517 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC1432 por stas_r, en Flickr.


Hate People Love - 43 por r2hox, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Thought you were praying to the resurrector, turns out it was just a reflector por jonathanpercy, en Flickr.


Madrid por can3ro55o, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid desde Los Santos de la Humosa por Don Meliton, en Flickr.


Templo de Debod por Miguel Díaz (Mad-King), en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The lone piper in the park por Armando G Alonso ✈︎, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC00418 por Ignacio Gallego, en Flickr.


DSC00401 por Ignacio Gallego, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

To breathe the breath you left behind por jonathanpercy, en Flickr.


In the morning where it lies por jonathanpercy, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lloviendo y a la carrera por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr.


Trains ready for departure por Armando G Alonso ✈︎, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Huertas por fernando garcía redondo, en Flickr.


La Comunidad de Madrid suma a sus ayudas al taxi bajo en emisiones las de ocho grandes compañías (07 enero 2014) por Comunidad de Madrid, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC00045 por Maweis, en Flickr.


DSC00035 por Maweis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC00104 por Maweis, en Flickr.


DSC00001 por Maweis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Invierno en el JArdín Botánico de Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


_DSC2304 por stas_r, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC00101 por Maweis, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Vía por Iñaki Mateos, en Flickr.


#GamonalResiste (I) @ Madrid por Sitoo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tabacalera dic - XIII por r2hox, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por mig2902, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tejados de Madrid por Ghostbuster^, en Flickr.


Templo de Debod por mahatsorri, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

10536 Madrid Monument to the Spanish Language 2 por victor408, en Flickr.


Fernando Alonso Collection por Jose Luis RDS, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

(a)symmetry / (a)simetría por manolo guijarro, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CONSTRUCION DE LA NUEVA SEDE DEL BBVA BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS MADRID 8672 24-1-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Malabarista... por José Pestana, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fuenlabrada, de fondo la nevada sierra de Guadarrama por Zakaichou, en Flickr.


Madrid, ondas T4 por LES FOTOS DEL RAMON, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Leonardo Angelini, en Flickr.


Madrid por Leonardo Angelini, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Leonardo Angelini, en Flickr.


Madrid por Leonardo Angelini, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Stairway Madrid por Leonardo Angelini, en Flickr.


Stairway Madrid por Leonardo Angelini, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

By @cachafaz "Highlights. Baler, Madrid, España." via @PhotoRepost_app por Pedro Fanega, en Flickr.


7º biserica si chiosc por vivi_olteanu, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

#torrepicasso luce así #meencanta #madrid por dcarrero, en Flickr.


----------



## eldeantesdeel (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

TORRES DE COLON MADRID 8680 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


CONGRESO DE LOS DIPUTADOS CARRERA DE SAN JERONIMO MADRID 8794 24-1-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Aranjuez

Aranjuez por jorge.cancela, en Flickr.


Aranjuez por jorge.cancela, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid

BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS MADRID 8833 25-1-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS MADRID 8823 25-1-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

centro histórico de Madrid por payorivero, en Flickr.


centro histórico de Madrid por payorivero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Centro histórico de Madrid por payorivero, en Flickr.


Hotel Reina Victoria - Plaza de Santa Ana -Madrid- por Million Seven, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

SEDE DE TELEFONICA BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS MADRID 8829 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


2014-01-19 13.36.13.jpg por mertxe iturrioz, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_2548 por Alan Cordova, en Flickr.


entre los rayos de sol por payorivero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

en fila por payorivero, en Flickr.


_MG_1459 por Paco Garate, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC_0105 por Alan Cordova, en Flickr.


Madrid por awboonen, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Torres de Madrid por ermanitu, en Flickr.


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

From the pictures I can sense such a vibrant city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Not too cold for a walk por Armando G Alonso ✈︎, en Flickr.


Escala por @coraza140, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Barquillo por tonnoro, en Flickr.


despierta Madrid por adelayanto, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lazy Beggars por Andreshuco, en Flickr.


Calle Preciados, Madrid, un día normal por Jose L. Quintanilla, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CALLE ALCALA MADRID 8773 24-1-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Dusk at the Park por Mire74, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Monumento a Alfonso XII - Parque del Retiro por Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr.


Madrid, Spain por mig2902, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MAD - 20140118 - 50 por r2hox, en Flickr.


IBERIA Airbus A340-313X; [email protected];02.02.2014/745eg por Aero Icarus, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Francisco Diez, en Flickr.


Cibeles, Madrid por Francisco Diez, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS DESDE VALDEBEBAS MADRID 8885 2-2-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


BARRIO DE LAS TABLAS MADRID 8886 2-2-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CAMPO DE LAS NACIONES MADRID 8914 2-2-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


NUEVO BARRIO DE VALDEBEBAS MADRID 8888 2-2-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2013_12_28_madrid_23 por dsearls, en Flickr.


Callao por Cristiana Gasparotto, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Manuel Caballero, en Flickr.


Madrid por Manuel Caballero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Manuel Caballero, en Flickr.


Cielo Desigual por Cristiana Gasparotto, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

That smile por cuellar, en Flickr.


Museo Geominero por Blas de Lezo y Sánchez de Tovar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_0911 por Haugstad1006, en Flickr.


Historias de la ciudad por cuellar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Non c'è niente da capire, basta sedersi ed ascoltare por Roberto Taddeo, en Flickr.


----------



## Nuriarami (Jun 24, 2007)

..


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"LA DEL PONCHO" MADRID 8725 24-1-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Red moto, Madrid por Daniel González S., en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IGLESIA DE LOS JERONIMOS REALES MADRID 8716 24-1-2014 por druidabruxux, en Flickr.


Kiss me again por cuellar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El Matadero por Eduardo Gaviña Marañón, en Flickr.


El Matadero por Eduardo Gaviña Marañón, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid. Chelsea Cabaret. Neon sign. Gran Vía street. Spain por Tomás Fano, en Flickr.


Depeche Mode por Alex Bikfalvi, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Paseo del Prado (Madrid) por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


P1060210 por TonZ, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por hynkle, en Flickr.


Madrid por hynkle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por hynkle, en Flickr.


En El Matadero por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Metropolis building por hynkle, en Flickr.


Parque del Retiro por hynkle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

sunset por hynkle, en Flickr.


Temple of Debod por hynkle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque del Retiro por hynkle, en Flickr.


2 May parade por hynkle, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Fiestas en Madrid por M. Martin Vicente, en Flickr.


Aeropuerto Madrid Barajas-Terminal 4 por Daniel Rocal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio de Cristal por Juanedc, en Flickr.


Diversity and Fun por Trotaparamos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Don Quijote y Sancho Panza por Juanedc, en Flickr.


Estación de Chamberí por Cloudman87, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Horse Racing in Madrid por Blas de Lezo y Sánchez de Tovar, en Flickr.


Plaza de Callao - Madrid por 19Cefa94, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sunrise from Paracuellos por Shemsu.Hor, en Flickr.


Silver series III por Shemsu.Hor, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Winner por dmelchordiaz, en Flickr


From Madrid To Heaven por Trotaparamos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_5280268-2 por mig2902, en Flickr.


_5290520 copia por mig2902, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por Dunk!n, en Flickr.


Chamberí por Arluck, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cantante Eva 2 por CottonThread, en Flickr.


PAF_FINAL_CHAMPIONS0084 por Play Among Friends, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

PAF_FINAL_CHAMPIONS0093 por Play Among Friends, en Flickr.


PAF_FINAL_CHAMPIONS0077 por Play Among Friends, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid por rcoder, en Flickr.


OTRO MADRID por Santiago Ochoa, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

IMG_7092-es por Hasan Basri AKIRMAK, en Flickr.


Madrid por rcoder, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Sin título por ikanian blizzard, en Flickr.


Palacio Longoria por Blas de Lezo y Sánchez de Tovar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid from Roof Top por shankypics, en Flickr.


Music in Madrid por shankypics, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Biblioteca Nacional por intelligentinfo, en Flickr.


Indoor Jungle, Bahnhof Atocha por intelligentinfo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Vía at Night por shankypics, en Flickr.


Frosch vor dem Museo de Cera por intelligentinfo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Christopher Columbus por intelligentinfo, en Flickr.


Puerta de Alcalá por Nao-Chan-91, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Banco de España por Nao-Chan-91, en Flickr.


Neubau des Museo Reina Sofia por intelligentinfo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Kunst im Garten des Museo Reina Sofia por intelligentinfo, en Flickr.


Arte o Muerte - Kunst oder Tod por intelligentinfo, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Futbolistas contra el cáncer. El arco iris se sumó a la fiesta por Vencer el Cáncer, en Flickr.


Madrid - Arguelles por carinraf, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

"GOD MADE ME GAY MAN AND MADONNA" DIA DEL ORGULLO GAY MADRID 2014 9910 5-7-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr.


Orgullo Madrid por horseman7869, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid 104 jul 14 por RADIOfotoGRAFIANDO, en Flickr.


Gran Vía II por Blas de Lezo y Sánchez de Tovar, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Heavies de Gran Vía por Blas de Lezo y Sánchez de Tovar, en Flickr.


@Patolicismo por jm_carnero, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tormenta en la mañana del 3 de julio en Madrid por Antonio Rull, en Flickr.


Tormenta en Madrid. 2 de julio de 2014 por Antonio Rull, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lloviendo en Madrid por tonnoro, en Flickr.


Gran Via por Trotaparamos, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid / Spain: street scene por wwwuppertal, en Flickr.


CONCHITA WURST Y RUTH LORENZO | PREGÓN ORGULLO GAY MADRID 2014 (Por Rocío Muñoz) por YourWay Magazine - www.yourwaymagazine.com, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

CONCHITA WURST Y RUTH LORENZO | PREGÓN ORGULLO GAY MADRID 2014 (Por Rocío Muñoz) por YourWay Magazine - www.yourwaymagazine.com, en Flickr.


Raimundo Fernandez de Villaverde por pdobeson, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Parque Pradolongo, Orcasitas, Madrid por Miguel A. Sancho, en Flickr.


Madrid / Spain: rain in black and white por wwwuppertal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

GRAN VIA MADRID 9742 21-6-2014 por Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, en Flickr.


Madrid / Spain: pompous architecture por wwwuppertal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid nightlife: "Better don't look, darling. He's one of those artists" por wwwuppertal, en Flickr.


Madrid / Spain: architectural contrasts in the outskirts of the city por wwwuppertal, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, seen from the Almudena Cathedral / vista desde la Catedral de la Almudena por Trevor.Huxham, en Flickr.


Madrid, seen from the Almudena Cathedral / vista desde la Catedral de la Almudena por Trevor.Huxham, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, seen from the Almudena Cathedral / vista desde la Catedral de la Almudena por Trevor.Huxham, en Flickr.


A veces Madrid está metida en un trozo de ámbar. por Multimaniaco, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Via por Trotaparamos, en Flickr.


Church of San Francisco el Grande / Iglesia de San Francisco el Grande, Madrid por Trevor.Huxham, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

woman on the streets of madrid #RogersInSpain Carissa Rogers goodncrazy photography por GoodNCrazy, en Flickr.


Atocha train station madrid #RogersInSpain Carissa Rogers goodncrazy photography por GoodNCrazy, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

One love por Trotaparamos, en Flickr.


Jumpin' Jack Flash por Putatriat, en Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cibeles-Madrid by MiguelgrpPhotos, on Flickr.

DSC07996-Edit.jpg by Tony__K, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID. GRAN VÍA, Octubre 2014 by 3Ro-Rokenublo, on Flickr.

Palacio de Baco by A. del Campo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

MADRID. El Rastro, Septiembre 2014 by 3Ro-Rokenublo, on Flickr.

Teleférico Madrid by Calidad en Formato Completo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Matadero Madrid by oriolsalvador, on Flickr.

Otoño. / Autumn. by Carlos Torija, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Malasaña (Madrid) by oriolsalvador, on Flickr.

DSC08395-Edit by Tony__K, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bicis @ Matadero Madrid by oriolsalvador, on Flickr.

Still Sweet.jpg by FotoReliq, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid (Espana) Cambio de guardia a Palacio Real by memo52foto, on Flickr.

Hare Krishna en El Rastro (Madrid) by oriolsalvador, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Vía Libre by Pablo S.O., on Flickr.

Cibeles by Pícaro.photo, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC08043-Edit by Tony__K, on Flickr.

Paco de Lucia - 2 by r2hox, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Street Play - 59 by r2hox, on Flickr.

DSC08384-Edit by Tony__K, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2014-03-14-161731 by Fernando Garcia (Hirgon), on Flickr.

DSC08317-Edit by Tony__K, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

2014-10-04-192006 by Fernando Garcia (Hirgon), on Flickr.

DSC_0658 copia by Cazador de imágenes, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC08361-Edit by Tony__K, on Flickr.

MailArt-17 by annasannino771, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by --- JADE ---, on Flickr.

MailArt-21 by annasannino771, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by --- JADE ---, on Flickr.

Untitled by attemptedphoto (Campa Bernar), on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC4585 by Oscar.Herrero, on Flickr.

"neblumo" by Sol Bianchini, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

* by Sonnar Kaze, on Flickr.

ATL_20120816_9773-1-2.jpg by Artaber, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Tertulia 23Octubre by jovenesmeritopolitico, on Flickr.

Fire Juggler by Fran Lens, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

* by Sonnar Kaze, on Flickr.

DSC08259-Edit by Tony__K, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Atardecer en la Gran Via by Chema Sánchez, on Flickr.

Boeing 747-400 Thai / HS-TGK by _altaria01669_, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid by Ester Vallés, on Flickr.

Madrid, Paseo de la Castellana. by Eugercios, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Rio by Walterdd, on Flickr.

Flotando by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Palacete. by Eugercios, on Flickr.

Mezquita de Madrid by Walterdd, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Demasiadas personas en el mercado / Too many people in the market by D Lorente, on Flickr.

Madrid silhouette by Charles Otter, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Patio de cristal del Palacio Cibeles by chuscordeiro, on Flickr.

Madrid Rio by Hugo Díaz-Regañón, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

madrid 2014 225 by Hiljai, on Flickr.

Untitled by Ca'mont, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Metro by El hermano Montgolfier, on Flickr.

Agujero Negro-3188.jpg by Pedro Rufo Martin, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Airbus A330-302 - Iberia & 7 x CASA C-101 Aviojet - Patrulla Águila / Ejército del Aire by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr.

This is spain by m.rodriguezrodenas, on Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Callao by akafabio1, on Flickr.

MAD - 20140920 - 65 by r2hox, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Dany Oxecutioner Flip [1600x1200] by CEPSA Official, on Flickr.

_MG_1071 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

people-walking by daling35, on Flickr.

_MG_1032 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC00987 by alain_vanasse, on Flickr.

Fachadas by mballabriga1, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

DSC01007 by alain_vanasse, on Flickr.

_1010720 by ishaqplatero, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_MG_1059 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.

DSC00478 by alain_vanasse, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

escalera espacio fundación telefonica by miguel.gonzalez, on Flickr.

_MG_0958 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

classic building by lydiasm , on Flickr.

Untitled by loThings, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Andres Sarda SS15 by verobautista, on Flickr.

MAD - 20140920 - 2 by r2hox, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid Speedway by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr.

Zoo Acuario de Madrid by Chetecanonista, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid. by Sergio Escalante del Valle, on Flickr.

Si es que no comen!!! by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid by Fernando Frontela, on Flickr.

Mondo Disco Madrid by vurnett, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Refrescante by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr.

Madrid Vintage by Enrique J. Mateos Mtnez, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid by aduanero1, on Flickr.

Love in Madrid by PHOTO-Ispirazione, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid, Casa de Campo by Cardo Photos, on Flickr.

Madrid by Piggy Forever, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid architecture by marcosnr92, on Flickr.

Re-evolution by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

AMP_0513_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr.

Vistas del Palacio de Comunicaciones by Chetecanonista, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by DingoShoes - Carpe diem, on Flickr.

KITAI @ Sala El Sol. Madrid. Noviembre 2014 by Rodrigo Mena Ruiz, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

El Museo Geominero del Instituto Geológico y Minero de España by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr.

Irizar-i2e-Madrid-JAZ__504800 by Irizar coaches & buses, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calle San Martín desde Arenal. Madrid by MADRIDLACIUDAD, on Flickr.

Smooth Criminal by 2H Photography, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Real Basílica de san Francisco el Grande by ƒliçkrwåy, on Flickr.
7
_MG_3047 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_MG_3051 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.

_MG_3079 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_MG_3095 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.

_MG_3081 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by chowybird, on Flickr.

_MG_3090 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Y escogí morir entre inviernos. by Gösbiker, on Flickr.

_DSC0602-2 by M2DAR2, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

_DSC4288.jpg by Yolanda García Foto, on Flickr.

_DSC4302.jpg by Yolanda García Foto, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

La banda del rotu en el Metro by Jesús Cuesta | PHOTO, on Flickr.

_CSC0007-2 by M2DAR2, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Palacio de Cibeles by Drako_Wolf, on Flickr.

Palacio de Cristal by Ángel Cuartero, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Antoni13 said:


> Muchas gracias, Palev. ¿Qué tal va el museo de las Colecc¡ones Reales? En septiembre lo vi casi terminado.


Pues me parece que el año que viene lo abren  ¡Pero dejemos el español que vamos a ahuyentar al resto de foreros!


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

P-2 16 Museo de las Colecciones Reales Tuñón y M. Mansilla 3564 by javier1949, on Flickr.

PALACIO DEL PARDO by lindenstrasse70, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Cibeles by lucerio, on Flickr.

mIERDA dE sOCIEDAD by Hansis y Greta, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Bolsa de Madrid by cabezadeturco, on Flickr.

La Bolsa de Madrid by FELIPE LARRAZ, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

mADRID by Hansis y Greta, on Flickr.

Madrid. by [ a Nuclear Disaster ], on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Anoche todos seguían la flecha by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr.

madrid M30 sur by morago2011, on Flickr


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Prado museum, Madrid, Spain by CamelKW, on Flickr.

Madrid entre Palacio y la Almudena by Lunasanz, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Opening for evening hours by mishainmadrid, on Flickr.

Madrid 2014 by Ana Isabel Ramírez, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Rastro ( Madrid) by Rocío Marín Photography, on Flickr.

Rascacielos Madrid by SRPO, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Calles de Madrid by cristinabvb, on Flickr.

supernova by MO3PA, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Plaza Mayor in Madrid illuminated for Christmas by basair, on Flickr.

Here comes the sun, and I say it´s all right... by yanngemini, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

un skyline diferente by Juankinter, on Flickr.

Gran Vía. Madrid. by Alejandro Muñiz Delgado, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

torres-V4 by maki46, on Flickr.

el pequeño aprendiz by Cris DD, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lago y Neblina by Ramón O Mata, on Flickr.

LightTrailPlazadeCibeles20141130_175337 by Jimbo23King, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Esquina de Plaza España, contrastes Urbanísticos de Madrid by D Lorente, on Flickr.

Christmas is in La Plaza by pepoexpress - A few million thanks!, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Gran Vía, Madrid by Jose.Jim, on Flickr.

Edificio Telefónica, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Madrid 001 by sonrisasplasticas, on Flickr.

el estanque al anochecer II by alcachofa1960, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Universos encontrados by Javier Álamo Andrés, on Flickr.

MadridNightTraffic by P4N41T, on Flickr.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

The city by Ant_S95, on Flickr.


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2014/nov/23/madrid-city-guide-where-eat-drink-stay-sightseeing


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks nice and cosy.


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR (Apr 10, 2010)

The quality of life in Madrid is unbeatable, at least for me


----------



## HQPhoto (Dec 5, 2015)

wonderful photo


----------



## HQPhoto (Dec 5, 2015)

Stunning photo view


----------

